# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 01/16 - The Beast Is Back In Town



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *Raw preview, Jan. 16, 2017: Brock Lesnar emerges before the Royal Rumble Match*
> 
> Appearing on Raw for the first time since suffering defeat at the hands of Goldberg in 86 seconds, Brock Lesnar is ready to send a message to his Royal Rumble Match opponents — including the WCW icon. What havoc will The Beast Incarnate wreak?


Brock Lesnar is back












> Brock Lesnar isn’t prone to staying home and licking his wounds. However, his absence since being defeated by Goldberg in 86 seconds at Survivor Series has led to much speculation about The Beast Incarnate’s mindset going into the Royal Rumble Match, where he’ll face 29 opponents — including Goldberg — for the opportunity to compete in the main event of this year’s WrestleMania in Orlando.
> 
> The Anomaly resurfaces on Raw this Monday, and something tells us he’ll be in a particularly foul mood, less than two weeks before he steps inside the ropes for his first televised bout since Survivor Series


*Meet the new “faces of Raw”*












> Chris Jericho made an addition to an altogether different “list” this past Monday night, when he pinned Roman Reigns in a 2-on-1 Handicap Match to win his first United States Championship — the one title that has eluded him since debuting in WWE back in 1999 — and joined an elite list of Grand Slam Champions.
> 
> Standing alongside WWE Universal Champion Kevin Owens, Jericho and The Prizefighter now consider themselves the “faces of Raw.” And if you thought “The Kevin Owens Show” was going strong before, just wait until you see what happens Monday night when Jeri-KO keeps their celebration going.
> 
> Meanwhile, Roman Reigns, now a former U.S. Champion, must maintain his focus in the lead-up to his WWE Universal Title Match against Owens at Royal Rumble, when Jericho will be feeling a bit less celebratory as he is suspended above the ring in a shark cage. How does The Big Dog’s defeat last week change the complexion of that high-stakes clash in the Alamodome?


*Can Bayley and Sasha Banks attain retribution against Charlotte Flair and Nia Jax?*












> Bayley and Sasha Banks might have regretted demanding a tag team bout against Raw Women’s Champion Charlotte Flair and Nia Jax after The Queen and her formidable ally took advantage of The Boss’ knee injury to double-team Bayley.
> 
> The Huggable One has the greatest opportunity of her career when she faces Charlotte for her title at Royal Rumble, so she’ll surely look to bounce back to gain some momentum against The Queen before then. As for Sasha, she surely has some unfinished business with Jax. Bank on it.


*Neville aims to claim his crown at Royal Rumble*












> It’s official: At Royal Rumble, Neville will challenge Rich Swann for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship to officially ascend to his throne as King of the Cruiserweights.
> 
> On 205 Live, Swann picked up a win over Tony Nese, and although the fighting champion was willing to brawl with Neville right then and there, the egotistical challenger instead chose to hold off until Jan. 29 in the Alamodome. But will Neville show the same restraint this Monday night?


*Who’s in the Royal Rumble Match?*












> The Royal Rumble Match is still weeks away, but the lineup of Superstars competing in the over-the-top-rope extravaganza is already stacked, including Brock Lesnar, Goldberg, Braun Strowman, The New Day, Seth Rollins, Baron Corbin, Dolph Ziggler, The Miz, United States Champion Chris Jericho, Intercontinental Champion Dean Ambrose and The Undertaker.
> 
> Expect even more Royal Rumble Match reveals this Monday night on Raw, kicking off at 8/7 C on USA Network.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Considering his last appearance surely they'll have Brock kill someone/some people rather than bop around whilst Heyman rants? Right?


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

AWWWWWW yeaaaah!
Cannot wait for BBBrrrrrrock Lesnaaar ::brock to stand half menacingly in the middle of the ring while Heyman cuts the same promo again! gonna be lit :mark:

:heyman6


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

TKOW said:


> Considering his last appearance surely they'll have Brock kill someone/some people rather than bop around whilst Heyman rants? Right?


:hmm
































Don't hold your breath tbh. Unless were pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Always good to see Brock. I'm hoping for something similar to the Raw after Wrestlemania 31.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

CAN'T WAIT




FOR TUESDAY NIGHT! SD LIVE BABY!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

What's there to get hyped about a Brock Lesnar appearance these days?! I liked when Brock would tear shit up brawling with HHH or destroying Heath Slater, The Miz, Mark Henry, and even Michael Cole. Now Brock just stands behind Heyman making faces for 10 minutes.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't see the big deal with Brock anymore. They always hype his return these days and they fall flat majority of the time.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Reotor said:


> AWWWWWW yeaaaah!
> Cannot wait for BBBrrrrrrock Lesnaaar ::brock to stand half menacingly in the middle of the ring while Heyman cuts the same promo again! gonna be lit :mark:
> 
> :heyman6


Nah he'll shit on a couple of full time younger guys too. He's gotta.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm betting some jobbers announce they're entering the Royal Rumble. Cue Brock Lesnar who kills them. Paul Heyman cuts a short promo about that being a spoiler for the Royal Rumble.

Something along those lines.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820684213909389318


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Clique said:


> What's there to get hyped about a Brock Lesnar appearance these days?! I liked when Brock would tear shit up brawling with HHH or destroying Heath Slater, The Miz, Mark Henry, and even Michael Cole. Now Brock just stands behind Heyman making faces for 10 minutes.


They have to vary his activity. If he comes in and attacks people in every appearance, then the attacks will lose their allure. Some weeks, he needs to boringly stand behind Heyman; other weeks, he needs to be active. It's the only way to maintain interest.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

redban said:


> They have to vary his activity. If he comes in and attacks people in every appearance, then the attacks will lose their allure. Some weeks, he needs to boringly stand behind Heyman; other weeks, he needs to be active. It's the only way to maintain interest.


I hope they do something different, something entertaining because Brock's last Raw appearance was his WOAT. It was terrible for Heyman too.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820768642128343042


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820768642128343042
Not that HHH will actually show up on Raw tomorrow (even though we all know he's there). But it would be cool to just see Rollins ambush him behind the scenes at this point.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Actually making an effort to watch this now that it's unopposed by the NFL. Hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820768642128343042


Hopefully a showdown between HHH and Rollins happens finally.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> Hopefully a showdown between HHH and Rollins happens finally.


Hopefully.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Clique said:


> I hope they do something different, something entertaining because Brock's last Raw appearance was his WOAT. It was terrible for Heyman too.


Wasn't their last appearance together the face off with Goldberg with all the security guards, one of the best segments of last year.  Although that was mainly due to Goldberg, Heyman esp more than played his part.

But if Heyman/Lesnar are around this much for the next couple of months, it needs some variation rather than reputation, because when it's just those two, they need to give them more to do on occasion tbh.

I do expect though this being his first appearance pre RR, to be a typical Heyman promo with Lesnar not doing much tbh. Hopefully it's a bit more than that though.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

I just want to see HHH's epic entrance (and not the King of Kings one) 

On Brock - he will just stand around while Heyman says how he will get revenge at the RR or something similar. It will be boring as always


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Brock said:


> Wasn't their last appearance together the face off with Goldberg with all the security guards, one of the best segments of last year.  Although that was mainly due to Goldberg, Heyman esp more than played his part.
> 
> But if Heyman/Lesnar are around this much for the next couple of months, it needs some variation rather than reputation, because when it's just those two, they need to give them more to do on occasion tbh.
> 
> I do expect though this being his first appearance pre RR, to be a typical Heyman promo with Lesnar not doing much tbh. Hopefully it's a bit more than that though.


I should have said the last time I saw them it was the WOAT in the promo where Heyman lost control of the crowd. I didn't watch any more of their shit after that.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Clique said:


> I should have said the last time I saw them it was the WOAT in the promo where Heyman lost control of the crowd. I didn't watch any more of their shit after that.


Ah, yeah that was shit and a waste of everybody's time.

The segment with Goldberg/Heyman/Lesnar was gold tbf.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

For me Brock and Heyman = :mark:

I'll be watching.:mark:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Please be somewhat decent. Ah who am I kidding, the entire time I'm gonna be waiting for Smackdown.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw :brock


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw :brock


Afraid it's gonna take more than that for me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

del.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Gotta be Trips.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm expecting some Brock/Kevin/Reigns/Rollins/Jericho/Strowman chaos.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

American_Nightmare said:


> I'm expecting some Brock/Kevin/Reigns/Rollins/Jericho/Strowman chaos.


If they are going to do something like that they'll do it next week on the go home show where both Goldberg and Lesnar will be appearing.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Literally only starting to care about Strowman nowadays and he is pretty directionless right now. 

Wouldn't mind him decimating guys and interrupting matches to try and injure people before they make it to the Rumble.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw :brock


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

As always, Rusev will steal the show.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> If they are going to do something like that they'll do it next week on the go home show where both Goldberg and Lesnar will be appearing.


Yup. This is also why I believe we'll just get another Heyman promo with Lesnar not doing much tonight, tbh. It's usually the case when he's been away and returns.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

So does anyone think Snuka is going to get the ten-bell salute or no because of the scandal?


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

I'll be watching the Cavs V Warriors tonight. Take this L tonight Bron Bron.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So.. this is going to be the last Raw I get to see until nearly June since I'm starting night classes again.. Let's see if there is any.. any at all chance they can send me off on a high note!



_pftpftpftpftpft yeahright_
:ha


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Brock said:


> Yup. This is also why I believe we'll just get another Heyman promo with Lesnar not doing much tonight, tbh. It's usually the case when he's been away and returns.


Which is a shame because he could do so much more. Have them bring out some random TAG-team match playa...

and just when it starts, Brocks theme hits and he just hits the ring and puts few F5's on people. Then have him do the usual stand still while Heyman has a promo.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Wait so the KO/Y2J/Taker thing was after they went off the air?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Banez said:


> Which is a shame because he could do so much more. Have them bring out some random TAG-team match playa...
> 
> and just when it starts, Brocks theme hits and he just hits the ring and puts few F5's on people. Then have him do the usual stand still while Heyman has a promo.


It'll be nice if he spoke a bit too tonight tbh. I mean, Heyman has already said in that Cole Interview how Brock is feeling, so I'd like for him to say and/or show it somehow tonight just how that loss has affected him tbh.

Wether that means telling us or by demonstrating it by beating the shit out of someone.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Brock said:


> It'll be nice if he spoke a bit too tonight tbh. I mean, Heyman has already said in that Cole Interview how Brock is feeling, so I'd like for him to say and/or show it somehow tonight just how that loss has affected him tbh.
> 
> Wether that means telling us or by demonstrating it by beating the shit out of someone.


Thats what i wanna see.. him just come out and beat the shit out of everyone. Not just stand like a statue and do nothing.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Banez said:


> Thats what i wanna see.. him just come out and beat the shit out of everyone. Not just stand like a statue and do nothing.


And if he does that, he should grab the mic and shout "You watching Bill? Cos that's what's coming your way at the Royal Rumble"

Or words to that effect.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Brock's appearance's have been a bit boring lately, hopefully he does something a bit more exciting tonight. Potential interaction between Rollins and HHH interests me, would be cool to see Rollins attack HHH.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

It appears that Brock granted a wish today.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Lol, Brock can't even sell a head lock to a sick child. Glad to see the WWE does this for the Make A Wish. Not everyone is a Cena fan either.*


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

MLK Day, you know what that means :cole


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I have missed at least 4 weeks of Raw and been keeping up with podcasts. Let's see if they can bring me back in tonight!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WWE Network replaying Packers/Cowboys same time as Raw starts tonight, sorry Vince :vince7

:rodgers3 :rodgers2 :rodgers3


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

I get the feeling Reigns will be standing tall at the end for some reason


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Thinking about Brock Lesnar's appearance logically, I have come to the following conclusion.

Paul Heyman will announce Brock is entering as number 1 in the Royal Rumble. Why do I think this?

1. We usually get some hooplah about the number one entry most years. This year, nothing has been announced, and no other entrant fits entering first.

2. Brock is likely going to be angry. What better way to demonstrate how much than by having him enter as number 1 and destroy.

3. Entering number 1 will ensure that he's in that Royal Rumble until Goldberg finally shows up. Because when he does, Brock Lesnar will be waiting. And while Goldberg is witnessing Lesnar destroy everyone, he'll start getting second thoughts about how he's angered "The Beast", but this is just something Heyman can say for hype.

4. This will allow Heyman to further promote Lesnar as being The Beast who's ready to kill everyone.

5. The main story of the Royal Rumble is Goldberg/Brock.

Both Brock and Goldberg are going to be on Raw next week. So Heyman will likely address Goldberg in some shape or form, and I think this will be it. He'll announce Lesnar is entering number 1, hype up the fact that he's going to kill everyone that comes out until Goldberg does, and while Goldberg bears witness to the destruction, he'll regret ever entering the Royal Rumble.

Something like that.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They just announced Kurt Angle is the first HOF inductee, holy moly...


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Is everybody excited to see WWE honor another accused murderer tonight on RAW? Because let me tell you something, if they do, they might as well induct Chris Benoit into the Hall Of Fame because it makes no difference now.

- Vic


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Brock is in town tonight? That would explain all the sirens I've been hearing this evening.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Big Brock fan but I've totally lost interest in him post Mania 31. Same thing every time he appears and I'm over it. Since I have minus fucks to give for Goldberg I find it even harder to care about Bork. 

KO/Jericho/Reigns/Rollins is tired and boring as fuck. Sick of these guys having the same damn match for 3 months straight. 

Undercard is where it's at on Raw tbh.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## ChaoticMessiah (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm Emmalining towards her not showing up again.

I just wanted to say that, really. I rarely watch Raw and the few times I have, it's felt like the pro wrestling equivalent of flying yourself to a Dignitas clinic in Switzerland and willingly succumbing to euthanasia.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sheamus and Cesaro are entering the Rumble...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821135432486424577


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A show completely devoid of charisma, here we come.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> They just announced Kurt Angle is the first HOF inductee, holy moly...


Well, that's at least a bonus for the night!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I like Brock but I've never been less excited to see him.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Angle HOF
Lesnar
US Champion, Y2J
Rollins/Trips heats up?
New Day

It's GOLD Jerry, GOLD!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Where is RAW emanating from tonight?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Dolorian said:


>


Does this mean no Sasha tonight?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SHIVVY POO II: ELECTRIC BOOGALOO said:


> I like Brock but I've never been less excited to see him.


Bounce
Bounce
Heyman talk
Repeat

Bounce
Bounce
Heyman talk
Repeat

Bounce
Bounce
Heyman talk
Repeat

Bounce
Bounce
Heyman talk
Repeat

Bounce
Bounce
Heyman talk
Repeat

Bounce
Bounce
Heyman talk
Repeat

Wouldn't have anything to do with that would it?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

SHIVVY POO II: ELECTRIC BOOGALOO said:


> Where is RAW emanating from tonight?


Little Rock, Arkansas


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Vic Capri said:


> Is everybody excited to see WWE honor another accused murderer tonight on RAW? Because let me tell you something, if they do, they might as well induct Chris Benoit into the Hall Of Fame because it makes no difference now.
> 
> - Vic



Who?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Vic Capri said:


> Is everybody excited to see WWE honor another accused murderer tonight on RAW? Because let me tell you something, if they do, they might as well induct Chris Benoit into the Hall Of Fame because it makes no difference now.
> 
> - Vic


if they dont do fuck wwe and fuck vince.
there is no difference between snuka and benoit!

if benoit gets the treatment like the last 10 years then snuka needs also get the same treatment.


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

Oreo(c) Churritos check
Detour(c)Neapolitan triple play choco bars check
Vidalia Onion Ritz(c) Crackers check


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Im not going to enter the discussion about Benoit and Snuka, its too transparent. 

I wonder if HHH Shows tonight. I Rather he face Rock at WM. And Seth face someone else. Haven't seen HHH for ages. Theirs just no heat to this feud. HHH Wyatt is another one i would of liked to see. But wrong brand. I am looking forward to Lesnar. His cred and rep took a big hit, after the Goldberg clean loss. But be interesting to see how he rebuilds. With Heyman going the 1 in 21.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Me Ready for Raw!

opcorn


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh wow, they went with the Snuka mention.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And...here...we...go!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

So it looks like they just gave Snuka a little memorial "logo". That's probably all they're going to do, given the circumstances.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I wonder how many black wrestlers will job out today


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok MLK Day, so how many black wrestlers are losing tonight beside Titus?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RIP Jimmy Snuka


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

It's the annual Embarass Black Wrestlers Day in the WWE!

Let's see what Vince has up his sleeve.


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

No macho man mention?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Chris Rock. Random af.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

WWE celebrating black people when no doubt Titus O'neil will be subjected to another embarrassing skit tonight.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

nice vt ... how many black guys will you have out there shucking and jiving tonight Vinny?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This would be an amazing video package from nearly anyone but this company. The hypocrisy is gagging.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WWE showing how "progressive" they are.


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

Please have ND come out in BLM shirts.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Why the fuck was Tyler Perry in that?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm half-surprised there were no "M-L-K" chants.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

It's quite telling that no wrestler was featured on that list of famous black folk.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

WOW Holy Shit what a pop. Thats loud.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Omg.. Roman is even booed in Little Rock, Arkansas..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Surprisingly great video package.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Reigns Boooo :lol


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

I cannot wait until that stupid cage stops accompanying Reigns/Owen/Jericho segments.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i'm about 60 percent sure Kurt Angle being inducted into the hall of fame is better than anything that will be on tonight.

Christ, Roman gets booed in Arkansas now does he? lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns opening...interesting...let's see how it goes...


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

wwe9391 said:


> WOW Holy Shit what a pop. Thats loud.


It was loud. Descended into boos afterwards though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WHAT A WAY TO START OFF :eyeroll


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

altreineirialx said:


> Please have ND come out in BLM shirts.


HOLY SHIET! I'd LOL for days! :grin2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Big Dog! :sodone :reigns2


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Cooper09 said:


> WWE celebrating black people when no doubt Titus O'neil will be subjected to another embarrassing skit tonight.


Hey, his gimmick just happens to be giant idiot.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Oh boy, Reigns mic time


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I hope Roman isn't going t request a re-match. Can't imagine he cares that much about the US title when he's going against Owens for the Universal Title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh no, a promo.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Shield mention already.:done


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i was in the shield guys ... LOVE MEEEEE!! lol.

Oh i'd like to try douchebag. 

He should have an open challenge every week 'who can beat me' lol.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

In the world? WWE thinks the world watches this shit? :lol


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I hope Roman isn't going t request a re-match. Can't imagine he cares that much about the US title when he's going against Owens for the Universal Title.


It pretty much buries the title when Reigns doesn't think it's important to reclaim his belt.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

SHIVVY POO II: ELECTRIC BOOGALOO said:


> WWE showing how "progressive" they are.


Yeah. A two minute video package dedicated to MLK and denouncing bigotry. Will someone please think about David Duke?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

No one Roman?!

Shots fired... you here that Shikamaru... Lesnar... Joe...Omega??


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Good promo by DA BIG DAWG


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:brock :brock


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Hes not even thinking about a rematch for the US title, that's a burial to the title itself


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Reigns Heyman together :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

One on one with the Not So Great One. :bryanlol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The advocating Jew to save this segment :heyman3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was a good bit by Reigns.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Cooper09 said:


> It pretty much buries the title when Reigns doesn't think it's important to reclaim his belt.


To be fair, he's going to have a Universal Title match at the RR.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

calm before the storm must be easily the best nickname a manager can ever have


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I guess now we really do know why they drove off Ryback.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heyman going to cut the same promo he's been cutting since 2012. Lucky us.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Another weak Reigns promo in the books.

Another Paul Heyman attempt to save a segment.

Another Heyman segment with GOLDBERG chants.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seth beat you 1 on 1 Roman

" And guess who will be complaining wat the end of the Royal Rumble?" The fans Roman, the fans :lol:lol:lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Brock v Reigns WM hahah


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Decent promo from Reigns. Delivery still a bit shaky but he powered through it and seemed somewhat more confident. It's taking forever and he still hasn't shown an ability to control a crowd but baby steps I guess.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

So is Brock going to eat and have a nap in the Rumble match? :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What a stupid crowd Goldberg is not there tonight just stop it.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wouldn't 

Eat
Sleep
Eliminate
Repeat

Sound better?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank fuck for these 2.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Reigns was fine before Heyman came out. Nothing wrong with what he was saying. Deal with it


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Brock is going to be eating and taking naps during the Rumble Match?

Well still better than the last few Rumble matches :Brock


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jericho could be the face of the WWE right now and it would be legit!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Eat, sleep, getting eliminated by goldberg and setting up up their match for WM, repeat.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Lesnar looks different


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Lothario said:


> Decent promo from Reigns. Delivery still a bit shaky but he powered through it and seemed somewhat more confident. It's taking forever and he still hasn't shown an ability to control a crowd but baby steps I guess.


People are too hard on him for that one, it was all right. He's no Ambrose, but it was decent.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Why would Jericho still be buds with Owens after Owens pushed him into the Undertaker last week? That makes zero sense.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Im sorry Reigns still sucks on the mic. Did I miss the good part of that promo? Lol.


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

Macho man was 000.387% african american.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Jericho wears the belt with class, it looks more important than the Universal title right now


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

IT


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Aw, Chris Jericho teasing a rumble victory that he won't win


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Prime Jericho vs Nakamaru
Prime Jericho vs Omega


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

What the fuck was the point in that Heyman promo?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

3ku1 said:


> Im sorry Reigns still sucks on the mic. Did I miss the good part of that promo? Lol.


I think I did too. I guess as long as he doesn't botch, it's a good promo.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I love Jericho's face every time he says "It" :lol


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> That was a good bit by Reigns.


Really hope you're joking.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Amazing how much they've killed Owens. Compare where he was a year ago in the IC title scene in the mid card to where he is now in the "main event" and it's borderline depressing if you're a fan of his.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Best promo Roman's ever given. :reigns2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

shit opening to this show


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I dig that Rollins shirt.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Raw blowing their load already by having all these people coming out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is so predictable. :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Another new shirt for THE MAN :rollins


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh, Paul is still there.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

RAW sucks already. Damnit.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

BRAUNNNNNNN


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

ITs what you call an over booked cold open lol. Strowman though!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Just send anyone who's in the Rumble out there.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MOUNTAIN OF A MAN! :cole


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

OH MAN, A VARIATION OF THE SAME OPENING WE'VE SEEN FOR 10 WEEKS.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

i hate these annual everyone comes out pre-rumble segments


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BORK :mark:


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

HERE. COMES. THE. PAIN


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

MARKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Braun with the salty look when Brock's music played.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

No pyro for brock. BUDGET CUTS.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Let's see if the WWE put Lesnar in a tag match for tonight here


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Here Don't Come the Pyro


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

DWils said:


> Why would Jericho still be buds with Owens after Owens pushed him into the Undertaker last week? That makes zero sense.


Wasn't on TV, so it didn't happen..


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Brock's definitely using that shark cage as a prop.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Save.Raw.LESNAR! :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yawn.. Brock is here. :eyeroll


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well the main event is set...


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

good opening :eva2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RIP Zayn


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BORK! :mark:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

What they should be doing with Brock just cleaning house.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I can't take Roid head Lesnar serious anymore


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:mark: that brawl was GREAT


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

BORK KILLIN CUNTS LEFT AND RIGHT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Zayn :mj4


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

And this piece of shit is STILL squashing the main eventers :fpalm


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

god i love watching brock so much, i don't care what anybody else says


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

BROCK MUH MAN!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

It's gonna be a tag team match playa!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

What a moment, unless you actually saw last year's Rumble match where Lesnar totally killed Stroman :lol


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

F5 him 15 more times please.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

For the first time in a while I have no fucking complaints to this Raw opening.

Lesnar coming out was a nice start and Zayn showing up put things in chaos.

EVERYONE looked strong there. Brilliant start.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good segment. Loved the pop Rollins got when he said "Seth freaking Rollins."

Next.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Good first segment. Brock stands tall. They had to book him like that. After the Goldberg squash.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

God Movement said:


> People are too hard on him for that one, it was all right. He's no Ambrose, but it was decent.


I agree. Part of the battle is confidence and he appeared to have a lot more of it there. Whether it was genuine or not is irrelevant. "Fake it 'till you make it," is real and just as effective.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

hhhhmmmmmm meh!


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

marking out so much :hogan


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:mark: Good segment. Still think they blew their load with everyone out there but it worked.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

RIP Zayn.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Strowman and Haymon will turn on Lesnar the night after the Rumble watch


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Come on!! Fuck! Both Strowman and Owens should have been putting boots to Zayn's ass while he was down there, BE HEELS!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Why are they letting this piece of crap destroy everyone? Gets old


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So I'm guessing Rollins, Reigns, and Zayn vs Jericho, KO, and Braun as the main event.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Solid opening segment, regardless of how bad its been the past few years I always get pumped for the Rumble.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Everyone talks crap about Lesnar taking away the spotlight from full timers, but....goddamn that man has the look and the actual skills of a badass. His music hits and I get goosebumps.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

That was a GREAT start to Raw. Anyone who doesnt think so can get the fuck out.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cool segment tbh

Every time Roman doesn't end a segment standing tall is cool


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn great start :applause

Keep this up


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Abisial said:


> And this piece of shit is STILL squashing the main eventers :fpalm


As he should. :brock4


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Headliner said:


> :mark: Good segment. Still think they blew their load with everyone out there but it worked.


take whatever we can get, bro


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wonder how much Brock got paid for "gracing" RAW with his presence?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Raw peaking 20 minutes in. :hogan

But Bork Smash!!! Always Fun to See :brock


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

You get part-time destroyed. And you get part-time destroyed. Everybody gets part-time destroyed.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good opening segment. Let's see what it leads to further into the show.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Segment started out shit. Brawl was good - Zayn actually surprised me. Smart of them building Strowman/Lesnar for the Rumble match.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I liked how they let Sami Zayn have a staredown with Brock Lesnar  (before he ended up getting beaten)


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Rainmaka! said:


> As he should. :brock4


No he shouldn't he's a roid head who got embarrassed by a 49 year old


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Fantastic start to Raw tbh, Rumble builds are always great even though they're pretty much the same every year :lol they never get old.

Also I thought Roman was decent on the mic, I like how he acknowledged no one can beat him and that this'll be his 3rd WM Main event.


----------



## wwf (Oct 27, 2015)

About time they make Brock do something other than stand on RAW. That opening segment was awesome!!


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

SHIVVY POO II: ELECTRIC BOOGALOO said:


> Wonder how much Brock got paid for "gracing" RAW with his presence?


not nearly enough :rock1


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

With half a year of being built, Zayn vs Lesnar would be a great match for Summerslam if Brock can find enough fucks to give about making someone look half as good as he made Punk look. Zayn is made to play the face in peril and Brock was is the perfect antoganist for a pure, underdog babyface.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The partimers back in the day squashed talent too. Always been like that. Top Dog and all.


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

Cheat
Sleep
Cycle
Repeat


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Cool opening that will be followed by Lana being 'slut shamed', fucking Jinder Mahal, stale enzo and cass and a grossly misused Rusev. YAAAYY


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

A rare misstep on Stroman there imo. Even on Brock as built as he is Stroman towers Brock and while "real life" Brock could handle him off the college champion wrestling pedigree, I dont think that is an excuse to back down Stroman as this is "rasslin" and Stroman should've gotten the upper hand to further project him as a threat imo.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Also I thought Roman was decent on the mic, I like how he acknowledged no one can beat him and that this'll be his 3rd WM Main event.


It was good that they went ahead and embrace that, best thing to do imo. And yeah he did good on the segment on the mic. They just need to let him loose more and not script him so much or force him to say dumb stuff.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The opening segment was really great from START to finish.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This b*tch Lana twerking on Total Divas ?! Aight imma have to tune in this week.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Enzo finally out of his wheelchair lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Raw peaking 20 minutes in. :hogan


And it just ran head first in a brick wall and dropped into a pit of spikes.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Just cause he lost to Goldberg doesn't mean guys like Sami Zayn are gonna get the better of Brock :maury


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

All the pieces are there for this to be a really good Rumble. It's so easy but I don't have much faith in WWE to do it right....


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

These guys are so cringy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another bland WWE promo. 2/2 so far this evening.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

It's depressing that this shitfest of a first segment was considered even remotely good on here. It's 20fucking17 and Lesnar is still burying the main event.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Lana tweet. Rusev pinned by Enzo?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The pop for these two are crazy


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jinder is fucking ripped


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Damn, Rusev in a minor makeshift tag team. Russia is not great again.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jinder must have gotten the hook up from Del Rio. My dude is swole as fuck.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Enzo is so sloppy


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Lothario said:


> With half a year of being built, Zayn vs Lesnar would be a great match for Summerslam if Brock can find enough fucks to give about making someone look half as good as he made Punk look. Zayn is made to play the face in peril and Brock was is the perfect antoganist for a pure, underdog babyface.


Zayn needs a big push this year, probably the best pure babyface on the roster.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Enzo is sooo sloppy in the ring man.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Raw just peaked after that opening. NEED DAT RATINGS POP :vince5


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok, I guess I was stretching a bit that time. Commercials are bad even if it is Enzo and Cass in the ring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Solf said:


> It's depressing that this shitfest of a first segment was considered even remotely good on here. It's 20fucking17 and Lesnar is still burying the main event.


It wasn't a great segment, but I thought it was decent. Better than most of their opening segments, especially recently. A good promo would've increased the quality of the segment but no one who actually talked in that segment is any better than average on the mic, and that's being kind.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rusev Putria, Rusev JOBka :mj2


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> That was a GREAT start to Raw. Anyone who doesnt think so can get the fuck out.




Never! :nash


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

WWE should make Rusev like a 2002 Kurt Angle, not talking about wrestling wise but a comedy guy who can back up everything he's saying


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Regardless of end result: this on paper shapes up to be a really fun Rumble match inofitself. The interaction possibilities are vast, some storylines going in and storylines can come out as well who knows.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Is Rusev hurt? Him grabbing Class's leg and not taking the beatdown was out of place.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

The fucking STATE of Jinder Mahal. Currently in the running for Roidy McGoo of 2017.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

What a trainwreck that was......


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

YAY ENZO AND CASS! HOW YOU DOIN!?!?!?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I can't wait for that new triple X


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Cass & Enzo are rolling
While Jinder is roiding


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Jinder is Gassed to the GILLS!!


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

What the F was Enzo wearing when he came out? It looked like lingerie.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Solf said:


> It's depressing that this shitfest of a first segment was considered even remotely good on here. It's 20fucking17 and Lesnar is still burying the main event.


he's my favorite wrestler. I don't care what year is it, i'm not gonna hope those other mofos oneup him.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Has Jinder McJobber been dipping into Bork's stash?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Already back to commercial? Something big is happening at the end of the show tonight methinks.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I didn't like that opening Segment. Roman is bad on the mic IMO.

But I did like Sami coming out to fight Braun.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A meaningless match full of jobbers. Awesome.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

30 minutes in and I'm ready to tap out


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So when they acknowledge Total Divas, do they disregard that Lana isn't a real Russian?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Jinder is terrible


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

First time watching since Summerslam, but I've got to start tuning in for the RTWM... I see they haven't changed up anyone's scripts in the last 6 months. How does Heyman put up with it?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Cass is actually really good in hot-tags. The problem is when you put him in a singles match that lasts more than 1:30 seconds.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Mighty Rusev consigned to RAW irrelevancy. This machka sucks.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Memba when you had to draw numbers via a bingo tumbler and/or win qualifying matches to be in the Royal Rumble Match? I memba.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The_It_Factor said:


> First time watching since Summerslam, but I've got to start tuning in for the RTWM... I see they haven't changed up anyone's scripts in the last 6 months. How does Heyman put up with it?


The checks that are written for him would be my guess :draper2


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm in the minority, but a well executed big boot is just so satisfying.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cass needs a better moveset. Enzo is trash but if Cass is the one that will be the singles star, he needs more.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

It's (current year) and we still have to deal with Jersey Shore rejects.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The Empire Elbow is about the ugliest damn move in WWE.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Cass looking very orange...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Its kinda sad that Jinder guys into the best shape of his life only to get jobbed the fuck out.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cass is actually really good in hot-tags. The problem is when you put him in a singles match that lasts more than 1:30 seconds.


He is the worst out of the three new young guys (along with Corbin and Braun). Don't see him having a good singles run like the other two.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

God Alexa Bliss is so damn cute.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Cass is so Test 2.0


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I fail to see how -- or why -- I'm supposed to feel any sympathy for Enzo. You tried to fuck your coworkers wife (not that I blame him) but I'd say he got what he deserved. Cass is playing the role of big brother but him giving a stern talking to to Enzo after saving his ass would have been logical.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rusev should be next to Reigns, Goldberg,Lesnar, Strowman not wasting time on this


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

jayman321 said:


> I'm in the minority, but a well executed big boot is just so satisfying.


Watching wrong show then, Harper is on SDL


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Jinder looked so swollen and angry at the end of the match that I'd wager he's going to Benoit his whole family.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

It feels good to see Enzo/Cass get a win for once. Love them.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> Cass is so Test 2.0


Yeah, Braun and Corbin are the two young big guys that will make it. Cass really doesn't have anything going for him that would help him in that venture.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Cass is so Test 2.0


Don't insult my Boy Test like that.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I didn't realize Jinder was back. At least he looks like a wrestler now :shrug:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gentleman Jack was looking very dapper tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So many people talked Enzo & Cass up while in NXT. Not impressed so far outside of the couple of nursery rhymes they bellow out every week..


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Cass is basically present day Kane. but not as clean as Kane executing.

He needs help in the ring BIG time.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AngryConsumer said:


> The Empire Elbow is about the ugliest damn move in WWE.


Is it worse than that goofy ass hammertime shit Mojo does?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Enzo & Cass make me miss the intellectual subtlety of Grand Master Sexay & Scotty 2 Hotty.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> He is the worst out of the three new young guys (along with Corbin and Braun). Don't see him having a good singles run like the other two.


Which is a shame because he has the most match experience and I'd rather watch the other two in the ring.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm posting more in the chatbox than in here :lol All I'm gonna say is I hope Brock fucks off soon, meh.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> So many people talked Enzo & Cass up while in NXT. Not impressed so far outside of the couple of nursery rhymes they bellow out every week..


NXT protected them, they weren't working every week. They're already exposed on the MR.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lita! GOAT Womans Wrestler...

What is this shit. Is That Barney Stinson with a Goatee? :lol.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Cool liitle video package on Lita. I hope they do more, a Chyna one would be fun.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Who on earth is this dork at the announce table?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This Daviari guy is trash.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> NXT protected them, they weren't working every week. They're already exposed on the MR.


Yep, that's very much it. Haven't transitioned too well to the main roster yet.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

MrJT said:


> Cass is basically present day Kane. but not as clean as Kane executing.
> 
> He needs help in the ring BIG time.


I mean, Cass doesn't have 1/10th of Kane's ever underrated character playing ability but yeah right now both are kinda just big bodies that are thrown in when somebody needs a filler feud.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Classic JR on commentary.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Gentleman Jack :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's jobbing time once again for Dorado.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SHIVVY POO II: ELECTRIC BOOGALOO said:


> Wonder how much Brock got paid for "gracing" RAW with his presence?












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821164707667001344


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

What a flop the Cruiserweight Division is.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

JR being on commentary gave a match an extra * 1/2 on its' own.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Crowd is dead silent. These two are no good.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

meh match.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> What a *flip* the Cruiserweight Division is.


FIXED


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> NXT protected them, they weren't working every week. They're already exposed on the MR.


I think thats exactly why NXT gets overhyped so damn much. Most people only watch the TO events and not the weekly shows so characters dont get burnt out as much.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait.. Who are Davaris? What's that about a family name?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

So no black wrestlers have yet to appear tonight. Did Vince give them the night off?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Gentelman Jack will be given his walking papers after this match. Vince will be steaming how he keeps saying wrestler.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

More commentators. That's what this show needs....:aj3


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

RAINMAAAAAAAKEEEEEEEEERRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So CW division break...what you folks eating?

I just did a Falcon Arrow to a big oatmeal raisin cookie...boom


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

RAINMAKA !!!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Lothario said:


> JR being on commentary gave a match an extra * 1/2 on its' own.


Where's JR?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The stunner is so fucking buried these days fpalm


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

The CW division as a whole will never get over until they stop treating them as a side show and begin treating them _as part of the show_. Stop changing the ropes and announcers and allow these men to interact with the rest of the roster.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn these cruiserweight matches are bland.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

You're a sports entertainer, not a wrestler Jack.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Looking it up Shawn Daivari is currently only 32 years old. Wow.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> So it looks like they just gave Snuka a little memorial "logo". That's probably all they're going to do, given the circumstances.


Well, that makes me feel good. I thought they were going to go all out with the pomp and circumstance on him.

- Vic


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> The stunner is so fucking buried these days fpalm


That and the Superkick. Two moves used as FINISHERS by two GOATS from the past ruined by the geeks of today. Ridiculous.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

RAINMAKA!!!!!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Every single one of these liberty mutual commercials.. I want to smack every single one of these morons in the fucking face..


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Raw is pissbreak.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lothario said:


> The CW division as a whole will never get over until they stop treating them as a side show and begin treating them _as part of the show_. Stop changing the ropes and announcers and allow these men to interact with the rest of the roster.


Actually the announcers part is fine, just keep Aries instead of Byron for the all of the 3hrs and we are good


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That growl :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Notice how Undertaker didn't say "Royal Rumble Match" I wish *EVERYONE* else in WWE would take note of that..


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Takers just an old man now. I mean has he been the same since Lesnar loss? Prob not. He squashed Wyatt's momentum too.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rest In Peace brrnroroornodnods


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Taker, the Maestro of the Mic. :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Vic Capri said:


> Well, that makes me feel good. I thought they were going to go all out with the pomp and circumstance on him.
> 
> - Vic


Yeah it would be weird if they didn't do anything, but they were probably worried about going "too far" and come across as "celebrating a killer". So what they did was fine. I feel especially bad for Tamina, who has to deal with her father dying and the whole "muderer" thing.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

They still haven't edited out Undertakers indigestion ... oh dear lol.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Rest In Peace brrnroroornodnods


someone shoved a baguette in Taker's mouth


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Pete Dunne cry:cry


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

We don't have enough fan reaction replays guys!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> That and the Superkick. Two moves used as FINISHERS by two GOATS from the past ruined by the geeks of today. Ridiculous.


WWE don't protect their finishers anymore. I mean a Clothesline can be a finisher these days. Could you imagine if The Rock Bottom, Stone Cold Stunner, SuperKick was buried as much back in the day.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

So, this is, like, Cruiserweight Division v.2?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I will never NOT get a kick out of how awfully ALL the women run the ropes.

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sasha stays getting her ass beat.:lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I appreciate the effort put into this Sasha knee angle.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

That for WWE these days, was a bit of effort for them, with the knee angle. Best thing they have done since Who ran over Austin :lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

That's a pretty creative way of furthering the feud. Something original for once... Even if it was only 10 seconds.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wwe9391 said:


> Cass is so Test 2.0





Rainmaka! said:


> Don't insult my Boy Test like that.


lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

So is the Inaugural UK Champion going to be as much of a fucking pansy ass chump as the Inaugural CW Champion?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So they saw her coming down to the ring and the guys just stood there?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

At least they are trying new ways of doing angles.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ugh gotta take my stupid ass dog to the vet, I pedigreed him off the couch and his leg didn't bend the way I thought it was going to. Brb.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> lol


LOVE THAT SONG!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Anderson and Gallows Vince's bitch boys.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

commercial

recap

recap

commercial


nice schedule :justsayin


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Cesaro and Sheamus are confirmed to enter the rumble match!

This means that we have the likes of Goldberg, Brock Lesnar, New Day, Chris Jericho, Braun Strowman, Baron Corbin, Seth Rollins, Undertaker, Dean Ambrose, the Miz, Dolph Ziggler, Cesaro, and Sheamus all competing in it :mark:


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I really like Cesaro/Shemaus as a team. Wasn't too keen on it at first but now I'm on board.

And those belts are nice looking.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I missed the beginning of Raw. Did they mention or do any tribute to Snuka?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Rainmaka! said:


> LOVE THAT SONG!


the lyricism is a little bit too powerful for me


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> Notice how Undertaker didn't say "Royal Rumble Match" I wish *EVERYONE* else in WWE would take note of that..


Agree, I used to hear everyone say "Royal Rumble" in the 90's, I don't understand why they're saying "match" too.

It's because Vince is pushing the Royal Rumble name as the PPV brand as a whole, and he wants to then be specific when talking about the match. Otherwise, technically the other matches on the card are at the Royal Rumble PPV but you can't say they competed at the Royal Rumble.

But still...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

jayman321 said:


> Ugh gotta take my stupid ass dog to the vet, I pedigreed him off the couch and his leg didn't bend the way I thought it was going to. Brb.


You serious? LOLWTF :lol


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> I missed the beging of Raw. Did they mention or do any tribute to Snuka?


The "in memory of.." screen was up for 3 seconds, that's all.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Nia Jax's outfit looks like it came out of King Mabel's closet.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Do you know the best part of Raw? Seeing people who said "Owens is doing so much with so little" when he was in the mid-card, but now that he is a main event, he is as annoying like anyone else.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

This white Uk guy called Tyler Dute will job the Big Dog one day!


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> You serious? LOLWTF :lol


I told him to jump on three but his fat ass slipped off the couch and yelped. Oh well still won.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Karl Anderson is a star, idc what anyone says.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I still like those Raw tag titles.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Really like Anderson/Gallows' theme.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Gallows and Anderson are definitely winning the Tag Titles tonight.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

CHAMPIONSHEEEEEIIIIIP


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Uh oh. Gallows and Anderson are coming. Run! :bryanlol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

How many Rumble spots are left? 15?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Anderson & Gallows music is so good :trips9


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm pulling for Cesaro and Sheamus to retain their titles


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why does it feel like Anderson and Gallows has done nothing but lose?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Guns & Gallows gettin' ready to do dat job!!!

:flair


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Club are so boring. I hope they don't win.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Do Gallows and Anderson use bronzer?


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Why does it feel like Anderson and Gallows has done nothing but lose?


Well b/c they've basically done nothing but lose :draper2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Anderson and Gallows are nothing without Styles.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

So they're running a bunch of these MLK Day vignettes, does MLK debut tonight or do they hold off and have him as a surprise entrant in the Rumble? Martin Luther King-NUMBER 30!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

They should let Machine Gun go solo and make Gallows his bodyguard/manager.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Anderson & Gallows music is so good :trips9


Only thing good about them these days.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Random thought and the logistics in the time frame may not work but it'd be a nifty little spot to get Jushin Liger as a surprise Rumble entrant early : leave him in a little bit (maybe exchange with Jericho as a 90s NJPW nod) and have one of the CW guys eliminate him as a small endorsement to the division


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Hopefully the Club lose via DQ or win via dirty tactics, they need to make themselves credible badass heels again


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> lol


That song was so lit back in the day that my stepbrother made a CAW in Smackdown 2 named Quiz and he would just sing the song but switch the words, the fucking dork.

Love that shit. RIP Test


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Rainmaka! said:


> How many Rumble spots are left? 15?


So far, yes. That's assuming if every New Day member competes in the rumble


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Arkansas is dead for this match.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Do WWE actually know that Ireland isn't part of the UK?


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Alexa Bliss ...


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I love Gallows' striking.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Such a hot start to the show, now it just feels like a chore watching the rest.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

These continuous crowd reaction shots are cancer.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

jayman321 said:


> Alexa Bliss ...


WTF :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

God Movement said:


> I love Gallows' striking.


Gallows should have come back as Festus


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

jayman321 said:


> Alexa Bliss ...


Is...is that a gif of a dog trying to have a wank?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

DammitC said:


> So far, yes. That's assuming if every New Day member competes in the rumble


Why can't they just do the Cryme Tyme coin flip? But even if they did, it's probably gonna be Kofi just so he could do his lame yearly spot.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

dclikewah said:


> Such a hot start to the show, now it just feels like a chore watching the rest.


Yep. Doesn't help that the undercard is awful and booked like it, as well.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rainmaka! said:


> These continuous crowd reaction shots are cancer.


They can :trumpout anytime


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Looking for Cesaro/Shemaus to retain.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Gallows should have come back as Festus


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Gallows should have come back as Festus


Eh, his greatest accomplishment was as Fake Kane. Can't believe they screwed that angle up.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

How was the reaction of the crowd for roman reigns and seth rollins?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh FFS, they just had a local commercial for Raw in Green Bay on Feb 27th

The 2 advertised MEs are Reigns/Owens and Rollins/Jericho

:heston


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Raw so awful


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I was hoping for some sports entertainment on this RTWM.... This has been boring, for the most part.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

:lol I am sorry. But the top card. Rollins, Brock, Reigns, Owens, Jericho. Are the stars. WWE is basically WCW 2000 right now. Big time main guys. But their lower to mid card are booked like absoloute bums. Absolute vanilla midgets. ITs uninspiring stuff to watch.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Oh FFS, they just had a local commercial for Raw in Green Bay on Feb 27th
> 
> The 2 advertised MEs are Reigns/Owens and Rollins/Jericho
> 
> :heston


I'm just going to assume it's a placeholder, or at least subject to change. I refuse to believe they could drag on a feud for _that_ long.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

At this point, Raw is just background noise until they talk about Kurt Angle.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

God Movement said:


> A-C-P said:
> 
> 
> > Gallows should have come back as Festus


Was always a big fan of the Festus character :draper2



Rainmaka! said:


> A-C-P said:
> 
> 
> > Gallows should have come back as Festus
> ...


That was a good character to :maury


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cesaro The Swiss Spotfest Man


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Oney Lorcan vs Cesaro is going to be so money when it happens.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Settle down crowd.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

God Movement said:


> A-C-P said:
> 
> 
> > Oh FFS, they just had a local commercial for Raw in Green Bay on Feb 27th
> ...


I would hope after Rumble there is at least some new directions with those 4


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

My great dane just jumped off the top couch and gave me the dane elbow. She's comin' back. Our french bulldog is the special guest referee. She likes me more so I'll come back and win.

I just gave her a german suplex onto her water bowl but didn't phase her much, brb.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

"This is awesome" chants??? LOLOLOL


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

FUCCKKCKCKC YESSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

CLUB!

EDIT: Oh fuck off.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> :lol I am sorry. But the top card. Rollins, Brock, Reigns, Owens, Jericho. Are the stars. WWE is basically WCW 2000 right now. *Big time main guys*. But their lower to mid card are booked like absoloute bums. Absolute vanilla midgets. ITs uninspiring stuff to watch.


:ha


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

YES!
NEW TAG CHAMPS!

EDIT: FUCK THAT SHIT!


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

jayman321 said:


> Alexa Bliss ...


I don't know....I kinda see the resemblance. The size is right.:grin2:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Hahaha maybe not.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Stupid dead hick crowd. OF COURSE they start chanting "DIS IZ AWESUM!!" at something that is repetitive and redundant.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Oh fuck off!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That ref got up up super fast.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

F*ck you WWE :lol

Thought Machine Gun had some hardware :lmao:lmao:lmao

Why would that finish make me want to root against the heels ?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

FUCK, NO. At least the Club looked good. Can't complain too much.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sheamus and his roid rage.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Screwing the heels, lolwut


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I like that finish. It lets the program continue. Good match.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Magic Killer too strong.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Some more terrific Raw creative decision-making tonight, I see. :eyeroll


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

You all just got trolled


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Should've Magic Killer'd the ref.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Was always a big fan of the Festus character :draper2


:dance


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lariatoh! said:


> :ha


Okay fair enough lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Same finish that Dean vs Seth EC 2015


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> F*ck you WWE :lol
> 
> Thought Machine Gun had some hardware :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Why would that finish make me want to root against the heels ?


Screwing heels out of the titles. Um, someone should tell WWE they're doing it wrong. 

:lmao

Unreal. They can't do the most basic of things correctly. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cole loves to exaggerate


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

So the heels get screwed over and punished for the face team fucking up? Nice logical booking there.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I like Charlotte, but these segments with her cutting the same promo is getting redundant.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, for who ever made that "stupid chants" thread in WWE general, there's your answer to how overused they are.. "this is awesome" chants to 3 men standing around looking for another.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let's start a pool, how many more times will this opening brawl be replayed the rest of the show :vince$


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

HOLYYYYYYY FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK THEY GOT ME WITH THE GALLOWS/ANDERSON WIN?

I FUCKING MARKED! FUCK YOU WWE!

But they're atleast being booked like ass kicking badasses now, this is awesome.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I would only complain if they did that finish on PPV. But it's on TV so I'll accept it.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Oh FFS, they just had a local commercial for Raw in Green Bay on Feb 27th
> 
> The 2 advertised MEs are Reigns/Owens and Rollins/Jericho
> 
> :heston


Who did they say was Universal champ in the ad?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Why would they do a dusty finish in favor of the heels? That makes no sense


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Did the bookers even know who were face and heel in that match...?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Club finally won the tag titles!

Whoops, nevermind. :kobefacepalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The R4inM4ker said:


> A-C-P said:
> 
> 
> > Oh FFS, they just had a local commercial for Raw in Green Bay on Feb 27th
> ...


Owens was advertised at the UC and Jericho as the US champ


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Screwing heels out of the titles. Um, someone should tell WWE they're doing it wrong.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Unreal. They can't do the most basic of things correctly. :lol


It's so back asswards.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Saw that one coming lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

They are doing a tribute


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

He's getting a tribute. What a joke.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Honoring a murderer.

:lmao

I love this company. Keep on bringing the :lol


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

Man, that would have been so cool if Gallows and Anderson actually won the titles. That pissed me off.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Update on my match with my great dane. Our cat Stinky decided to interfere and she used her finishing move, rake to the eyes, and am currently dazed. Great dane walking around looking to capitalize. 

Special guest referee (our french bulldog) was distracted by the bone (great danes manager). Brb.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

RIP Snuka.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh wow, Fuck off Vince. Honoring Snuka? Unbelievable.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Why couldn't Chyna have gotten this?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That tag match main event should be fun.


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

WTF
WTF
WTF


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Mur-de-rer. 

Let's honor him! :lmao


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I find it funny that Jimmy Snuka is "one of their own" as :cole put it but for the past 18 months, WWE has done all they could to distance themselves from the Superfly, the same way they did with Hogan.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

So Benoit gets omitted from WWE History and then there's Snuka who gets a tribute? 

The fuck?...


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I hope Bork stiffs the fucking shit out of Braun again in this Rumble.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

IN Godamn matches! IN Fucking IN matches not at. IN MATCHES.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Why couldn't Chyna have gotten this?


I guess to Vince being a porn star is worse than being a murderer...:shrug


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

Senile Vince


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

Rated R™ said:


> So Benoit gets omitted from WWE History and then there's Snuka who gets a tribute?
> 
> The fuck?...


Exactly my thoughts. The whole situation is weird.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Rated R™ said:


> So Benoit gets omitted from WWE History and then there's Snuka who gets a tribute?
> 
> The fuck?...


To be fair, Benoit got a 3 hour show dedicated to him. Then WWE found out how much of a lowlife he was, only then he was blacklisted for the most part.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

HOW DOES HOGAN FEEL NOW?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

So Snuka gets a tribute but not Chyna? :rockwut Jesus fucking Christ this company....


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dammed if they do, dammed if they don't.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

lol They actually got some boo's for that tribute.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Was Stuka ever found guilty? If not shut up. Whatever happened to innocent until proven guilty


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Architect-Rollins said:


> EdgeheadStingerfan said:
> 
> 
> > Why couldn't Chyna have gotten this?
> ...


But what if my daughter googles "Chyna" :HHH2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Guys he is big part of the legacy of WWE. WWE are remembering his wrestling career, not in personal mistakes. Why diddn't Benoit get one? Because well Vince woulden't allow it, simple as that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

He represents the legacy alright.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Fuck me, that tribute got crickets in the arena :lol


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Rated R™ said:


> So Benoit gets omitted from WWE History and then there's Snuka who gets a tribute?
> 
> The fuck?...


Psssssst , He's SAMOAN / Pacific Islander


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Meeki said:


> Was Stuka ever found guilty? If not shut up. Whatever happened to innocent until proven guilty


He basically got off due to his poor health. Lucky he didn't pass in a prison cell.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Meeki said:


> Was Stuka ever found guilty? If not shut up. Whatever happened to innocent until proven guilty


He changed his story from, he found her in her hotel room to, she fell and hit her head on a rock while they were walking and brought her to the hotel room.... There was evidence of spousal abuse as well , bruising and cuts etc etc . Crimes like this are 9/10 committed by a loved one. He got away with murder


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Deafening silence for that tribute.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> He changed his story from, he found her in her hotel room to, she fell and hit her head on a rock while they were walking and brought her to the hotel room.... There was evidence of spousal abuse as well , bruising and cuts etc etc . Crimes like this are 9/10 committed by a loved one. He got away with murder


Had he not been diagnosed with cancer he was going to rot in a cell


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Rainmaka! said:


> Deafening silence for that tribute.


in the arena?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That tribute felt a bit weird, isn't he murderer or something?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Hysteria said:


> To be fair, Benoit got a 3 hour show dedicated to him. Then WWE found out how much of a lowlife he was, only then he was blacklisted for the most part.


To be fair? :lmao you don't think I knew about the 3 hour tribute?

I have no idea why you said to be fair, if anything it makes it 10x worse because when Benoit's tribute was happening no one at the time knew he was a murderer.

Can the same be said for Snuka here?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Emma will never debut.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Watching Raw is like watching the previews before a movie for 3 hours straight.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

UPDATE: My great dane has finished her dinner and is looking to finish the match. She clawed me and tried to put me in the armbar but I rolled out of the way and hit a sweet chin music. She's dazed but still standing. 

Special guest referee (our french bulldog) is in shock. Smack to the head with the squeaky toy, still standing but a bit wobbly now. Brb match continues.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It takes Emmalina to months to get a makeover apparently... Come on WWE..


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Soon!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WWE still reminding us that Emmalina still exists :lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

IS Zayn on Acid right now?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

More Emmalina viginettes :heston


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

worth the wait :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Emma Phew!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Sami...:lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:lol Samis pep talk


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

lol are they playing on owens shoot about zayn when he put together his matches?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_Soon..._ :lol


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

What the FUCK is Sami talking about?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol Emmalina is never coming. 

Pun intended.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Nobody gives a about a shit about Emma anymore. Ball dropped.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

LOL Sami Zayn being the strategist :lol

He's making Braun Strowman be the focus of their match. I love it! :lol


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Zayn sounds like I do after a bunch of lines.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

HEY WWE: When we said we wanted Emma to cocktease us, WE DID NOT MEAN THIS.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Did Zayn just refer to Reigns as Mr. Clean... The Cleaner? 

:HA :HA :HA


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sami needs to lay off the coke :lmao


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Sami win the Rumble please.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

I love Aries so much :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh fuck off, who cares about this Emmalina bit anymore? That train left the station empty weeks ago.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Sami is now a joke. Okay.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good little promo for Zayn. :lmao at "He's crazier than Amborse" - Funniest thing Reigns has ever said.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

And they say Sami can't talk :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sami the Geek.

:mj4


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The part of the evening where we :dance :dance :dance

No matter the mood.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

That face from Rollins :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Ambrose-who?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Id laugh if Emma got released before debuting.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Rainmaka! said:


> HEY WWE: When we said we wanted Emma to cocktease us, WE DID NOT MEAN THIS.


The spunk tank has long since been dried out.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:lmao Sami forever alone, he is the male version of Becky


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

The first MLK Day beat down!! Finally.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

The man that charisma forgot


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

THANK YOU NEVILLE


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Sami will eliminate Braun in the Rumble.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> The first MLK Day beat down!! Finally.


It was coming.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wouldn't be an MLK Day Raw without a beatdown of a black man


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

well ... this is uncomfortable.

pales in comparison to Rollins curbstomping Big E though


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Cooper09 said:


> The spunk tank has long since been dried out.


To be honest, it dried up after the 3rd vignette.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you Neville for saving us from another Jobberweight match!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


The hell???


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

New Day still a thing? :lol. God Damn Bliss Lynch is better then any male angle going right now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah we get it Neville you are still mad you lost at the FIFA 17 tourney :lol


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Great dane bit me when I tried to pedigree her again. Then she threw up on me (her finishing move) and rolled over on my leg to get the pinfall. Match over.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Pongo said:


> lol are they playing on owens shoot about zayn when he put together his matches?


exactly what I thought lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Wouldn't be an MLK Day Raw without a beatdown of a black man


#TrumpsMurica


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

At least New Day will celebrate MLK


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

jayman321 said:


> Great dane bit me when I tried to pedigree her again. Then she threw up on me (her finishing move) and rolled over on my leg to get the pinfall. Match over.


Who had the title? Did she win it or retain?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:kofi :xavier :bige


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So New Day segment with Titus 3 of 3 now he has a match with Big E.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> New Day still a thing? :lol. God Damn Bliss Lynch is better then any male angle going right now.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Who had the title? Did she win it or retain?


That son of a bitch retained it. I get a rematch after breakfast tomorrow though. 

I might just sneak a win in while she's sleeping at 3am since the title is 24/7 rules. Bitch won't see it coming.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

WWE App says otherwise.....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Emmalina is never coming

Poor Zack Ryder must have been doing something wrong


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

New Day coming out to beat up Titus. MLK Day Baybeeeee!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

jayman321 said:


> Great dane bit me when I tried to pedigree her again. Then she threw up on me (her finishing move) and rolled over on my leg to get the pinfall. Match over.
> 
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/barkpost-assets/50+GIFs/13.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Emmalina is never coming
> 
> Poor Zack Ryder must have been doing something wrong


To think him winning the Intercontinental Championship was "the greatest moment of his life".... :heyman6


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Angry Neville is hilarious :lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Neville is right, tbh.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Based heel neville


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Are New Day not over done? Yes? No?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Neville got to fly back on that fancy HHH jet, brother.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

No Lady Balls tonight?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This show hasn't been sh*tty thus far :bjpenn


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Come do some coonin' New Day!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Neville apparently hates the Cruiserweights...and America.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Wrestling is so embarrassing lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh my 30 minutes New Day segment incoming...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

:lmao Making it rain cereal on fans. Just when you think you've seen it all. :maury


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Are New Day not over done? Yes? No?


FUCKING MONTHS AGO. End it pls.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

New Day pouring booty-o's on the fans has Brazzers written all over it :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The_It_Factor said:


> Wrestling is so embarrassing lol


No, WWE is so embarrassing.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So New Day gets the best reaction of the night so far :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Xavier looks good with facial hair.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> No Lady Balls tonight?


Don't jinx it.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I am so glad none of my family members nor my girlfriend are watching this with me right now.....


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I turned RAW off it started to bore me...Can't wait for the A show tomorrow


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

call me crazy, but it looked like Big E had plenty of experience pouring cereal all over white women.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

:lol My daughter doing the "Who?"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"NEW DAY STILL ROCKS"


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Mra22 said:


> I turned RAW off it started to bore me...Can't wait for the A show tomorrow


Brah get out of here with that, The Cavs are playing tonight and you're watching the E? :trips7


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

They could have counted to 30 and it would have been a better Rumble advertisement.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Christmas is over why are they dressed up like elves that got stuck in wrapping paper.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

again with Tidus?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Xavier Woods: And we will become the W...W...E *Titus music* Whaaat!?


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Lothario said:


> Don't jinx it.


Rumor is someone just saw her in the Men's washroom taking a piss in a urinal.

Lady Balls is in the building.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, can Titus just fuck off already.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah copying JeriKO's gimmick.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

NEW DAY AS ROYAL RUMBLE WINNER BY FREEBIRD RULE 

Oh God, it's happening isn't it?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Rated R™ said:


> To be fair? :lmao you don't think I knew about the 3 hour tribute?
> 
> I have no idea why you said to be fair, if anything it makes it 10x worse because when Benoit's tribute was happening no one at the time knew he was a murderer.
> 
> Can the same be said for Snuka here?


Well no matter how I feel, I can't say Snuka was a murderer since he was never found guilty by a jury of his peers. Just like I can't say Michael Jackson was a pedophile, OJ Simpson was a murderer...

I said "to be fair" since your comments made it seem like WWE did no kind of tribute for Benoit while giving a tribute to someone who you feel (I presume) got away with murder. I was simply pointing out that Benoit _did_ get some kind of tribute no matter how justified or unjustified it may have been.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That Kofi either to Titus.:lol:done


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah copying JeriKO's gimmick.


I'm about 99% sure they said something similar last year


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

jayman321 said:


> Christmas is over why are they dressed up like elves that got stuck in wrapping paper.


I didn't know how to articulate it but thank you for reading my mind :lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Unintentionally funny. Titus going at his mom? :lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

This is embarrasing


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

This is some Amos and Andy minsteal show type Sh*t


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Abisial said:


> I'm about 99% sure they said something similar last year


Ah well I didn't remember it.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Pizza box with a hole cut at the bottom, lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Got damn Kofi.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is WWE. Wow.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Ouch..


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Nobody likes you Titus. Happy MLK Day brother!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Can someone put me out of my misery watching this shit? :lol


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Yup HHH should of just let Vince fire him(Titus).


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn you Vince!!!!!!!!!!

Got the white supremacist who watch this shiet, laughing like a mofo! Hahaha!


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Titus is so awkward on the mic, I feel bad for him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They really have nothing for New Day to do now that they lost the titles.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't get the point of this angle


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

This is stupid.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Titus has a big ass....


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Yup HHH should of just let Vince fire him.


Titus would probably excel at so many other things, but Trips wants to keep him locked in with the WWE as a failure. Just my two cents.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Titus with the crickets


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Meeki said:


> I don't get the point of this angle


making you fall into the pit of despair as you slowly realize there is still more than an hour to go


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

This was like a reverse promo. They started hyping the Rumble, and by the end of it Titus threatened to be in it, and you don´t want to watch it anymore.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I am hoping HHH returns in the main event. That and Lesnar opening segment well save this Raw.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Titus with that HGH gut


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

My french bulldog turned heel and tried to give me a moonsault off the cat tower. I caught that son of a bitch into a piledriver though. The general manager (our other cat Bug) tried to break it up but caught an accidental elbow..should be interesting if there will be any punishments. 

Great dane was eating and looked up like TF?! Stinky, our cat just pissed in the litter box while watching.

Top 10 shocking moments of the night so far. *commercial*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Titus with that HGH gut


DA ROID BELLAY!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

jayman321 said:


> My french bulldog turned heel and tried to give me a moonsault off the cat tower. I caught that son of a bitch into a piledriver though. The general manager (our other cat Bug) tried to break it up but caught an accidental elbow..should be interesting if there will be any punishments.
> 
> Great dane was eating and looked up like TF?! Stinky, our cat just pissed in the litter box while watching.
> 
> Top 10 shocking moments of the night so far. *commercial*


Stay with us as Pet Raw Rolls On :cole


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ElTerrible said:


> This was like a reverse promo. They started hyping the Rumble, and by the end of it Titus threatened to be in it, and you don´t want to watch it anymore.


So pretty much business as usual.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

With the ways these commercials have been timed, something has to happen at the end of the show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damnnnnnnnn


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

jayman321 said:


> My french bulldog turned heel and tried to give me a moonsault off the cat tower. I caught that son of a bitch into a piledriver though. The general manager (our other cat Bug) tried to break it up but caught an accidental elbow..should be interesting if there will be any punishments.
> 
> Great dane was eating and looked up like TF?! Stinky, our cat just pissed in the litter box while watching.
> 
> Top 10 shocking moments of the night so far. *commercial*


:lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Big E Spanking that ass...


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Byron's trying to decide if he's pulling the trigger on his militant stable tonight or if he waits until next MLK day...again.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dominator from Titus, haven't seen that move since Bobby Lashley.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

One thing we know for sure. A black dude is losing this match on MLK Day.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

From record setting Tag Champs who were geeks to geeks in a nonsensical feud with Titus O'Neil.
:vince2


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> One thing we know for sure. A black dude is losing this match on MLK Day.


Double count out.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Titus is like when your dad walks in and tries to act cool in front of your friends.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I genuinely hope someone interested in watching wrestling for the first time flips to this channel and sees a big oily black man spanking another big oily black man.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Pongo said:


> Meeki said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get the point of this angle
> ...


That is utterly morbid, almost as morbid as the match itself


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> They really have nothing for New Day to do now that they lost the titles.


If not for Jericho, they could've taken the US title.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

At least Big E's butt slaps seem comical but Tidus' seem molesty.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Is this what "wrestling" has come to: one big black dude slapping another big black dude's ass. fpalm.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> One thing we know for sure. A black dude is losing this match on MLK Day.


No one is doing the job tonight, brother!


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

If that is a guarantee that Titus WONT be in the Rumble then something good came out of this episode other than the first segment.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

jayman321 said:


> Double count out.


That would mean Titus doesn't totally lose.

Yup #MakeItALoss


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Well there it is. :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> Is this what "sports entertainment" has come to: one big black dude slapping another big black dude's ass. fpalm.


FTFY :xavier


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

This constant 'Remember the Rumble' tagline is becoming more infuriating than 'Roadblock: End of the line'


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So Charlotte coming out to cut the same promo she's been doing the last 6 months...Oh boy.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I have a feeling, they are going to make Titus look like a total joke (yes even more), then send him to SD to make it look like that is where the losers go.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I might be off here, but isn't pleading with your audience to "remember" something like they forgot actually a bad sign?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

ElTerrible said:


> I have a feeling, they are going to make Titus look like a total joke (yes even more), then send him to SD to make it look like that is where the losers go.


Like what they did with Swagger?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Hysteria said:


> Is this what "wrestling" has come to: one big black dude slapping another big black dude's ass. fpalm.


It will be a WWE trademark one day


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

AND WE'RE BACK .. this is the longest running weekly episodic Pet Raw show.

All was calm then bitch ass great dane walked across my room and crunched my bag of Doritos. I proceeded to crawl over and smack her in the head with the keyboard. A bit woozy but still walking, trying to get away. General manager Bug tried to claw her in the face as a warning instead of being suspended but realized she's declawed. 

Great dane suspended and stripped of the kibbles and bits title. 

New number one contender, Stinky the other cat.

Main event later on.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Hysteria said:


> Is this what "wrestling" has come to: one big black dude slapping another big black dude's ass. fpalm.


You say that like it's a bad thing..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reminding people Duggan won the Rumble isn't the best idea, IMO.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Damn Charlotte is sexy


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Are they gonna mention Angle tonight?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Charlotte gets hotter every week wens3


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

MLK with the quote, telling Mick to do the right thing and send Sami to SD.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Queen


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lets see how many what chants she gets


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing..


:lol Well it definitely depends on which side of the fence you fall on.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Reminding people Duggan won the Rumble isn't the best idea, IMO.


Jake Roberts should've won it. He was WELL over in that match.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Wait, y'all think she's hot now? Last time I kept up with this garbage, everyone here said she looks like a ******. WF is so fickle.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

GOAT? :lol. Wonder how many times Vince screamed that in Coles monitor. Dont get me wrong Charlottes great. But the fact she is Flairs daughter, has not been lost on anyone. Damn Bayley Burial.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Tall, busty, and sexy. The queen!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Ivory was such a MILF.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Bayley is such a mark. I love it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ivory looked better in that pic than she did on TV.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

virus21 said:


> The hell???


Rich Swann's theme sounds like some Capcom/Street Fighter shit to me. lol

**(This is what I was actually looking for. I never owned the game, one of my neighbors did.)*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Uh oh, Bayley now getting drug tested after the picture of her with RVD was shown :bayley


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

jayman321 said:


> AND WE'RE BACK .. this is the longest running weekly episodic Pet Raw show.
> 
> All was calm then bitch ass great dane walked across my room and crunched my bag of Doritos. I proceeded to crawl over and smack her in the head with the keyboard. A bit woozy but still walking, trying to get away. General manager Bug tried to claw her in the face as a warning instead of being suspended but realized she's declawed.
> 
> ...


Any idea who will be main eventing ROVERMANIA?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Are they suppose to be posting Baley's real name too?


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Training for..20..hours...a week?


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah, like you don't have pictures with WWF superstars as a kid.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

never give charlotte a mic again. 

her voice is like nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Terrible promo.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Charlotte getting drawing dat HEAT.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> Wait, y'all think she's hot now? Last time I kept up with this garbage, everyone here said she looks like a ******. WF is so fickle.


Define "everyone." Cos I ain't one of them m8.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm not sure knocking someone for being a wrestling fan when you're a wrestler yourself makes the most sense.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This stupid letter.

:lmao


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Genetically Superior and she can't even read :lmao


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Charlotte going for the cheap heat


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So Charlotte the Queen of the wrestling division. Is mocking Bayley. Because she does not understand Work Ethic? Is this the angle? Charlotte father is god damn Ric Flair :lol. What What What


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

A wrestler making fun of a WRESTLING FAN for being a WRESTLING FAN. Great heat there.

unk2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bayley is SOOOOO winning the WWE Women's Championship in 2017, if this story arch is telling.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'm not sure knocking someone for being a wrestling fan when you're a wrestler yourself makes the most sense.


Why the WWE does it every week :heston


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Charlotte doing the heavy lifting to put Bayley over.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Charlotte da gawdess putting marks and virgins in their place!


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm loving this promo lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Said it before I'll said it again...Charlotte should never have won the title back at HIAC. She will sink in this role and the accusations of nepotism will continue to haunt her and nobody will give her credit for her talent if they keep going with her like this.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

i really don't know what is it, but there is something about bayley that really really makes me understand bullies


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

What a bust of a segment. fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Ric Flair's daughter making fun of someone crying


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Charlotte is good in the ring but her daddy on the mic she ain't.....


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

This is awful. Get off my tv Charlotte.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Almost as bad as a Rusev promo.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

So much cheap heat in that segment. Meh.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

This is making PAige And Charlotte look very very good..


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Did I hear her say Franchise? Shane Douglas shoot promo on Charlotte at your local Indy fed incoming.......


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Almost as bad as a Rusev promo.


Don't you dare compare this to the greatness that is Rusev on the mic :rusevcrush


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There's no full timers on this shitty roster capable of a good promo anymore. WOAT roster.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Love me some Bayley in leggings


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Please don't let her speak


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

This is piss break material.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Bayley is AWFUL on the mic. Just AWFUL.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

This fucking segment is making lose the will to live. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I remember when I was a kid and we had career day where we had to pick what we wanted to be when we grew up.

I once said I wanted to be a wrestler.

My elementary school teachers crushed my dream like Rusev punking an Enzo with his shorts around his ankles in a hotel with a hot blonde. :mj2


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

The Power that Be said:


> Did I hear her say Franchise? Shane Douglas shoot promo on Charlotte at your local Indy fed incoming.......


I could only hope!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

RAW blows anymore. Why do I even try.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Don't you dare compare this to the greatness that is Rusev on the mic :rusevcrush


:lol Sorry, but he's awful. One is random generic foreign heel, and one is just random generic heel.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

God damn the woman on the SD Brand are showing up the Raw girls, when it comes to promos. Gotta miss Paige in this instance.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

As much as people love to shit on Charlotte for being Ric's daughter, he didn't wrestle the matches for her or act out the character for her, her being the best on the roster got her where she is.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh goodness....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CAN THIS SEGMENT END


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

CRINGE ALERT. CRINGE ALERT. MUTE TV TO AVOID CRINGE.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Please make it stop. For the love of god.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Bailey actually seeming way more comfortable on the mic. Much improved. 

:bjpenn:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AIDS. Pure AIDS of a roster.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Never thought I'd prefer seeing Titus getting his ass slapped but it has come to this.............


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Asmodeus said:


> Charlotte doing the heavy lifting to put Bayley over.


I mean she's been pushed for an eternity and has kept the belt hostage for nearly two years, you'd think she'd put SOMEONE over yea?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Another one? Make. It. Stop.


----------



## AR15 (Aug 3, 2016)

Bayley is making me look away from the screen... Jesus.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bayley's heel turn will be more monumental than Hogan's in 1996.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Graves ragging on Saxton always good for business :ha


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Forget the Rumble or Mania moment for Bayley. She needs to win her first championship at the Shark Tank where she would go to shows at!


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

That segment brought this shown down from a 2 to a 1


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Bayley with those 2016 Roman Reigns writers.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah this whole "giving Baylee mic time" thing


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> AIDS. Pure AIDS of a roster.


AIDS would be an improovement.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:maury that material was bad


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Bayley's heel turn will be more monumental than Hogan's in 1996.


It will be sweet indeed. Hopefully I'll be in the nosebleeds, heaving an extra large Dr Pepper at the ring.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Bailey dragged that segment on. It should of ended with her laying out Charolette.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Bayley on the mic makes Sasha seem like a captain of an Ivy League school debate team


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That segment kinda drag, good at times, bad at times, but I bet my boy @MarkyWhipwreck loved Charlotte's outfit


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Other than Bailey Raw was been pretty good tonight. No Steph or Mick


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> That segment kinda drag, good at times, bad at times, but I bet my boy @MarkyWhipwreck loved Charlotte's outfit


Only thing that made that segment bearable for me :lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Braun is so fucking legit


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

jayman321 said:


> Training for..20..hours...a week?


Not crazy for a high school athlete. You spend 7 hours at school and then generally 3-4 hours a day practicing, training if you play any sport. It's not uncommon for a teen who plays ball to go to school from 6:45-2:45 and then spend 3-6 practicing and reviewing tapes at most programs plus actual game and scrimmage time


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Graves ragging on Saxton always good for business :ha


Most entertaining thing about Raw.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

God Movement said:


> Braun is so fucking legit


No lie. There is a point at which his arm is wider than my chest. :lol:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

God Movement said:


> Braun is so fucking legit


Yeah I am liking him and he is really coming into his own. Best thing that could happen to him was to get away from the Wyatt Family.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Never thought I'd see the day when Braun cuts the best promo on a Raw show, but here it is.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Imagine walking in to Braun banging your wife. You'd openly tuck him in


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

TINDER TIME FOR BRAAAAAAUN


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Do they not do GM stuff anymore?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

You know Raw 2017 is shit when the best promo on the show is fucking BRAUN STROWMAN.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao I just can't look at Braun the same way, what a pussy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The_It_Factor said:


> Do they not do GM stuff anymore?


:goaway


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

razzathereaver said:


> Never thought I'd see the day when Braun cuts the best promo on a Raw show, but here it is.


yeah you know when the competition is bayley, enzo and the new day it's bound to happen


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Alexa Vs Becky tomorrow > Bayley Vs Charlotte anytime


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Cruiserweight time?! We've already seen this crap.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Update: great dane's suspension lifted, cleared to compete in main event.

Introducing the champion, from Petsmart, weighing in at 175 pounds, standing in at 4 feet. MOHKI THE GREAT DANE. *the cat and french bulldog growl and hiss*

*commercial*


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

We really didn't need three cruiserweight segments


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dar looks like a little boy.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> :goaway


It was a legitimate question. I haven't watched in a while. I wanted to start watching again for the RTWM, but I think I may take next week off... This is terrible


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I guess Alicia becomes the crazy ex-stalker now that she's been dumped. 

The sex should be crazy good if Cedric hits that up for a booty call.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

They really should've had Bayley come out and beat Charlotte's ass. Would've been more entertaining.

CEDRIC!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So basically Fox is crazy as shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Who comes up with these storylines. :lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

crazy like a fox.

sexy like a chocolate strawberry.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Alicia Fox kinda reminds me of Tyra Banks hahah.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

jayman321 said:


> Update: great dane's suspension lifted, cleared to compete in main event.
> 
> Introducing the champion, from Petsmart, weighing in at 175 pounds, standing in at 4 feet. MOHKI THE GREAT DANE. *the cat and french bulldog growl and hiss*
> 
> *commercial*


Far too commercials


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

The_It_Factor said:


> It was a legitimate question. I haven't watched in a while. I wanted to start watching again for the RTWM, but I think I may take next week off... This is terrible


try smackdown it's usually way more edible


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The_It_Factor said:


> It was a legitimate question. I haven't watched in a while.


Yeah I know it was the smiley was just expressing a lack of interest in GM stuff. They still do that with Steph and Foley, last week they were rather prominent. Good to see the show not doing it tonight (so far).


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Main event cancelled, great dane shit on the floor. :|


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> crazy like a fox.
> 
> sexy like a chocolate strawberry.


She has been there for a decade and her face and body ain't really changed, black don't crack!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

jayman321 said:


> Main event cancelled, great dane shit on the floor. :|


:vince$


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

3 jobberweight segments tonight?

:imout


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I have no idea what's going on anymore, it's literally background noise.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah I know it was the smiley was just expressing a lack of interest in GM stuff. They still do that with Steph and Foley, last week they were rather prominent. Good to see the show not doing it tonight (so far).


Ugh, I was hoping it was done. I can't handle Stephanie on my television screen.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

GM snapped after the shitting incident and says the show must go on.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Who comes up with these storylines. :lmao


On Raw it often seems like:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well ok, Homeless man Hendrix giving Alicia Fox the business was worth a chuckle, I give this match a pass.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Great bump by TBK on that Lumbar Check.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

You know tbf I am alot more invested in SD. Heel Zigler. Cena/Styles, Wyatts and Orton, what well happen their. Bliss v Lynch. Smackdown is just alot more on higher level atm.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

holy shit that looked rough as fuck.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

That lumbar check is one sick looking move.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*blows kiss to Alicia Fox* "Beat it!" - Brian Kendrick 2017 :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

That sell.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ced don't love dem hoes 

And is Dar's dream to be a cuck?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kendrick bounced on that Lumbar Check :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Kendrick shouldn't have lost that. A loss by Cedric would have furthered the storyline of Foxx's meddling just as well.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Why the heck is the commentary on the ramp :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I love how Cole says "watch the left corner of your screen" like Nia isn't big as fuck, of course we're gonna see her.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That clothesline didn't connect at all.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

GREAT DANE DOWN GREAT DANE DOWN!!! THE BITCH LOST! SHE TAPPED OUT! AND....NNNNNEEEEEEWWWWWWW Kibbles n bits champ. JAYYYYYMAN.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

PLEASE BE HERE :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Kurt Angle announcement! It's true, it's true!


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Someone's talking about hype and Mojo isn't around, what is this.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

how did sasha not see jax coming down the ramp when she was running the ropes?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

jayman321 said:


> GREAT DANE DOWN GREAT DANE DOWN!!! THE BITCH LOST! SHE TAPPED OUT! AND....NNNNNEEEEEEWWWWWWW Kibbles n bits champ. JAYYYYYMAN.


:yes


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Surf's Up..... 2?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kurt Angle package next:mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> On Raw it often seems like:


Monkey see
Monkey do
Monkey type
Monkey fling poo
Run monkey run
Dunn's teeth are coming to get you!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

KURT F'N ANGLE TIME :mark::mark::mark:

A true legend in the business.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

ANGLE!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nia broke The Boss. On a related note, she also broke the All You Can Eat Buffet.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Is Vince Mcmahon inducted in his own Hall of Fame yet?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

So they play Angle's music at the HOF ceremony, and the crowd should chant "You Suck" out of respect right?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Emmalina actually trending on twitter in the US. What's it all coming to.

:HA


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Really promoting the Bliss Lynch Steel cage match :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I need my "Dar saying, 'Fawkes' fix this week.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I like Alicia Fox but she's so cringey sometimes.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Jesus christ...


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Great bump by TBK on that Lumbar Check.


Agreed. He made that look devastating. 

Oh and I love your avatar. Dancing Adam Cole is everything.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Good to hear Alicia still is wrecking people's hearing


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Alicia Fox be coonin' too... acting like that... SMMFH.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

seriously what the hell is this


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I hate how they constantly have Byron get shit on by all these people, when he looks like he could whoop their asses.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

YES. KING KURT!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The fucking GOAT!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The Man!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*FUCK YES*:mark: :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

DELETE THIS SEGMENT


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

KURT :mark: :mark: :mark: :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alicia Fox with that porn level bad acting. :lol


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Greatest.Heel.Ever.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh shit. 

No fucking way.

GOAT!!!!


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

HOLY SHIT THAT MUSIC


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

That theme. Missed it so much. :trips9


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

THIS ANGLE PACKAGE IS INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kurt fucking Angle is HoF-bound. :mark: :WOO :dance


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

ANGLE :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

KURT FUCKING ANGLE! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Fuck me what a promo.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

JIM ROSS..come back


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

that video was great.


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

you suck


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

You suck chants :mark:


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

"You Suck" chants. Marked out.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Give Credit to WWE, they are still damn good at their video packages.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course the best part of Raw is something having to do with a past era.

:lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That video package was hype :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Agreed. He made that look devastating.
> 
> Oh and I love your avatar. Dancing Adam Cole is everything.


Haha, thanks my friend ! BAYBAY !!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Man, if they were all healthy, living and could still go.

Angle vs Eddie vs Benoit vs HBK in 2017. Gimme 60 mins please, thanks!

Fugg it better yet gimme...

Angle vs Eddie vs Benoit vs HBK vs Y2J!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Kurt Angle-The greatest pure wrestler this business has ever seen. GOAT


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The fans actually remembered to chant "YOU SUCK!" in tune with Kurt's theme. roud


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, someone was asking if the "You Suck" chants would start again for his music on HOF night, it looks like that's a yes since they started now. :lol


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

I saw the notification from ESPN about Angle earlier today while waiting in line at a drive thru and immediately listened to his entrance song on spotify for like half an hour.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Angle. :mark:


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

'You suck' :lol


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I GOT GOOSEBUMPS HEARING THAT YOU SUCK CHANT HOLY>>>SHIT

I JUST PEDIGREED THE DOG OUT THE FUCKING WINDOW OOOOOOOOMMMMMYYYYYYGOOODDDD


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Great video package and You Suck chants


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

12 years away from WWE...... wonder where he's been all these years:grin2:

Also You Suck!!LOL


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

KURT ANGLE!


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Fitting that such a terrible segment would lead into that great announcement.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Thought on MLK day we was gonna get a recap of Angle calling Sharmell a gutter sl*t and telling her he wanted to have bestiality sex with her :ha


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The main event actually getting some time for this first time in a while.


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

ANGLE AJ


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

3ku1 said:


> Give Credit to WWE, they are still damn good at their video packages.


Their production value (videos, tv, live events, ppv, etc. etc) mixed with their use of social media, digital content, and VOD is at the forefront of most media/sports companies


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Rainmaka! said:


> Kurt Angle-The greatest pure wrestler this business has ever seen. GOAT


I think he is the greatest all-rounder of all time. Amazing in the ring and can flip between heel and babyface with amazing ease. He was so entertaining. His early geeky heel gimmick was utter gold.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

My God... I can't wait until Angle makes his first appearance upon returning! 

Holy shit! My body is ready! :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Well, someone was asking if the "You Suck" chants would start again for his music on HOF night, it looks like that's a yes since they started now. :lol


:wink2:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kurt Angle is officially going to be in the Hall of Fame!!!! Congratulations! Well deserved for him :clap :clap :clap :clap

This also means I get to see him live in Orlando at Wrestlemania! :mark: :mark:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Shit man Angle was big part of my wrestling childhood. LAte nineties - early 2000's. Rock v Angle classic feuds, Angle HHH classic. When he won the WWF title in Armageddon, iconic. Well deserved.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Angle > anything on RAW


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> Why the heck is the commentary on the ramp :lol


Cost cutting, those tables don't grow on trees and everyone was destroying them!
:vince3


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Angle video package aired. That's it, we could all go home now.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

My great dane just got her fat ass an Olympic slam out the second story window as Raw goes off the air.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Love that a guy like Angle has said that he would like to have his last match with Rollins (or Styles).


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

Is Bayley like that fun retarded girl everyone had in high school?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Cooper09 said:


> I think he is the greatest all-rounder of all time. Amazing in the ring and can flip between heel and babyface with amazing ease. He was so entertaining. His early geeky heel gimmick was utter gold.


Agreed. Unparalleled as a performer!


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

I marked out at the crowd chanting "you suck" to his theme, that's all I needed to hear so I turned my TV off. I don't really give a shit about what happens in the Main Event now, although they gave it more time than usual so something cool might happen.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Bayley reminds me of the Band Camp chick from American Pie


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok...main event time, should be a fun match.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

The Cowboy!! said:


> Bayley reminds me of the Band Camp chick from American Pie


Does Bayley play the flute?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I think they are heading to Goldberg Lesnar WM.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

The Gallagher Vs Davari match has actually been built pretty damn well.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

BrokedownChevy said:


> Is Bayley like that fun retarded girl everyone had in high school?


in my neck of the woods it would be a couple of chips and a squatch of your irn brew, that was enough to get ye yer hole.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Jobber KO


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

jayman321 said:


> My great dane just got her fat ass an Olympic slam out the second story window as Raw goes off the air.


Cliffhanger?! :damn Gotta tune in next week.

Damn You PET RAW :cuss:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Seth's new shirt is his best one yet tbh, incredible.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Does Bayley play the flute?


:cenaooh


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I love Sami's Music.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman introduced last? Didn't see that coming. :reigns2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

"And you cut me off to talk about Roman Reigns" I think that was Vince :lol


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Where is Triple H? Is he fucking his husband backstage?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commerical. Of course.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> "And you cut me off to talk about Roman Reigns" I think that was Vince :lol


:lmao that was great on so many levels. Graves is the GOAT


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Sami Zayn's push is so subtle, true underdog.

Take this W for once Raw.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I hate commercials!!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Where is Triple H? Is he fucking his husband backstage?


Who actually thought he was going to show up tonight? Lesnar came out that was the wad for the episode and it was blown in the first segment.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

HHH prob show up at the rumble and win it again :lol


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

roman didnt looked strong when he got pushed to the outside by braun
IS VINCE CHANGING HIS MIND??


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok no more commercials please.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth going to get the hot tag for once?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins, Chris Jericho, Sami Zayn, and Kevin Owens all in the same match :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Vince: This match is going to be too long, you need to cut it. 

Dunn: Cut it, cut it.

:frank1


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> roman didnt looked strong when he got pushed to the outside by braun
> IS VINCE CHANGING HIS MIND??


Roman hasn't looked "strong" many times. Smarks just like to bitch and moan like children. Unless he's jobbing every night, he's too "strong" for them.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

kevin dunn just fucking die with aids already, you dirty peado prick


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Owens the only one with a gut in this match :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Unless he's jobbing every night, he's too "strong" for them.


They would still complain about Reigns even if he were jobbing to Fandango every week on Main Event. It is damned if you do and damned if you don't with them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Roman hasn't looked "strong" many times. Smarks just like to bitch and moan like children. Unless he's jobbing every night, he's too "strong" for them.


That's what happens when you get pushed hard as fuck for 3 years.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another commercial.

:lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

These commercials are running wild.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

WWE just no sold that commercial break.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Another
Fucking
Commercial

:fuck


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The 3rd hour always suffers from bad timing when it comes to commercials. It is like they pack more commercials into it and it just hurts the flow of the matches.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

WEll bring on Smackdown is all I Can say. Who knew, the brand split would turn obselute no one watches SD anymore. To the B+ Show :lol.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

brocks coming back out to f5 roman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Commercial mania running wild.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If I were to make one trade right now or after the next SD PPV, it would be Ziggler for Rusev.

HEEL Ziggler vs Jericho
HEEL Ziggler vs Rollins
HEEL Ziggler vs Balor
HEEL Ziggler vs Zayn

FACE Rusev vs Corbin
FACE Rusev vs AJ
HEEL Rusev vs Cena
FACE Rusev vs Wyatt
FACE Rusev vs Orton


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This match has been underwhelming thus far.

Color me shocked.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> They would still complain about Reigns even if he were jobbing to Fandango every week on Main Event. It is damned if you do and damned if you don't with them.


Newton's third law always applies, every action has an equal and opposite reaction. If you force something/someone against flow the flow is going to apply that force back one way or another. It's not really a hard concept.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens, the king of the resthold. Christ, what a bore.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Is Ellsworth everyone's driver now? Guess he has to work off that contract somehow.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Love that L Bron Bron got tonight. 4 more coming in June


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Crowd is hot for this match. Oh yeah Reigns is in it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins picking this match up, thankfully.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Roman hasn't looked "strong" many times. Smarks just like to bitch and moan like children. Unless he's jobbing every night, he's too "strong" for them.


OH my brother tell me 10 matches where he lost clean and we talk later.
if you cant see the protection he gets then just stfu.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,guess not


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Owens, the king of the resthold. Christ, what a bore.


Trying to give Orton a run for his money I guess.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

No Foley and No Stephanie. This has been a good Raw by default.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well that whole spot looked somewhat familiar..


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

I WANT a braun strowman KICK UP
DUDE IS A BEAST


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Is it Crowd? Is it?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Strowman is legit!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

BRAAAAAAUN


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice spot by Sami and Rollins.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:clap good main event. Glad Braun got the pin


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lesnar.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

One man resting in one corner
One man looking like he's squeezing out a deuce in the other
Four men resting on the ground outside the ring

DUUR THIS AWESOME!! THIS IS AWERSOME!! THIS IZ ARESOME!!!
:wut


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh god just fuck off


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins with the chair.

:mark:

I like.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Triple powerbomb in 3...2...1


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Nevermind. Reigns & Rollins. lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Here comes HHH


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That was pretty sweet having Rollins and Reigns save Zayn!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Fuck that was a sick spear.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Looked like they clocked heads when Roman speared Braun.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Please don't tell me Reigns is hurt.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Owens finally stands tall??

?_?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

OWens!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Whoa...the champion actually looking like the champ.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This is like the first time in his entire reign Kevin Owens was left standing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fans chanting "Yes" at the powerbomb.

:lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Bout time they made their top champion look STRONG at the end of a RAW.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Finally a strong booking moment for Owens.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Roman sells like a MF... similar to The Rock. It must run in the blood?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

on yerself kev, put the bastard through the table


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Why can't Owens be booked like this every goddamn week?!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Roman Reigns/Paul Heyman/Jeri-KO/Seth Rollins/Braun Strowman/Brock Lesnar/Sami Zayn opening segment + brawl

- Cesaro/Sheamus vs the Club for the Raw Tag Team titles

- Sami Zayn/Seth Rollins/Roman Reigns backstage segment

- Braun Strowman/Jeri-KO backstage segment

- New Day/Titus O'Neal segment (was being generous lol)

- The announcement of Kurt Angle officially being inducted into the 2017 Hall of Fame :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

- Sami Zayn/Seth Rollins/Roman Reigns vs Braun Strowman/Kevin Owens/Chris Jericho + post-match attacks


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

this owens i like

where've you been


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

No HHH, Wonder what all the hype was about. Maybe he wont be in the rumble


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Great ending tonight


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

This is the Kevin Owens we've been begging for.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good match, good brawl afterwards, good to see Owens finally stand tall.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> OH my brother tell me 10 matches where he lost clean and we talk later.
> if you cant see the protection he gets then just stfu.


Tell me how many matches Austin lost clean as a top face?

Tell me how many matches Rock lost clean as a top face?

Tell me how many matches Batista lost clean as a top face?

Tell me how many matches Cena lost clean as a top face (and before Reigns replaced him)?

If you don't know how pro-wrestling works then stfu or continue whining like a child because it's not your favorite getting the booking you desperately want.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Owens standing tall while Braun, Rollins, and Reigns are down.

Owens actually looking strong.

YOOOO.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

KO finally looking strong against Roman roud

Yes Chants after the powerbomb wens3wens3wens3wens3


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wow, Owens actually stood tall 2 weeks in a row. Pretty sure Hell just froze over.

Anyway, my thoughts on Raw. I like some things, and nothing pissed me off. And with the recent string of shows on Monday night, that is best I can ask for at this point.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

wens3


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

The fans are chanting yes to this. Good ending good fight.
Reigns takes the UC title at the rumble 100%
that pedigree on jericho ughhh looked hard.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Finnally this is how you book Owens!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was a nice main event and post-match finish.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> No HHH, Wonder what all the hype was about. Maybe he wont be in the rumble


The hype was just over a tweet Rollins responded to. But yeah most likely HHH isn't coming back until the Rumble.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Roman Reigns/Paul Heyman/Jeri-KO/Seth Rollins/Braun Strowman/Brock Lesnar/Sami Zayn opening segment + brawl
> 
> ...


for real?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Kevin Owens actually getting to stand tall on his own for once and actually looking like a fucking champion when his reign is about to be over in 13 days. Brilliant. Happy about the end of the show. Disappointed its taken so long to actually break the Reigns/Rollins dichotomy of standing tall virtually week in week out.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The last Raw I get to see till June.. Well I can say it at least had a different ending than the last one! So bronze star for that! (Y)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cool Powerbomb.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821207346420465665


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owens standing tall over the vanquished Kryptonian while :yes chants sang a lullaby to the slumbering Samoan. :mark:


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

the ending with no commentary was good. added somethign special to it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> the ending with no commentary was good. added somethign special to it.


I agree, it made things feel more "raw" and shoot like. Good finish.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> The hype was just over a tweet Rollins responded to. But yeah most likely HHH isn't coming back until the Rumble.


I just don't get why they floated those tweets out there. Tease for teasing sake. 

I guess HHH will cost Rollins at the rumble...


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Now THAT'S the Kevin Owens that we should see every week. Vicious, opportunistic, and willing to destroy anyone who gets in his way. Now was that so hard Raw?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821199082974679040


-PerfectDarkness- said:


> :dance


*YAAAAS!*


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

lol people really over exaggerating the Yes chants at the end. It was very little. 


Overall 8/10 Raw No Stephanie and Mick tonight. Thats never happened before.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Weak & uninspiring show for me. Two weeks to the Rumble and we got very little advancement anywhere. When both Steph & Foley can't be arsed to show up, you know it's going to be a paint by numbers show.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Pongo said:


> for real?


To be fair it is MLK Day. He had to have at least one segment.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can get use to a Raw show with minimum to very, very little "authority" appearances.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

There was no point to Brock's appearance tonight. Nothing really happened. He was just there to do a few moves. No new information about his Royal Rumble appearance or even a promo from Heyman. He didn't even really get to destroy anyone thoroughly. What a waste.



wwe9391 said:


> lol people really over exaggerating the Yes chants at the end. It was very little.
> 
> 
> Overall 8/10 Raw No Stephanie and Mick tonight. Thats never happened before.


Bruh, if there's one thing I've realized, it's that internet fans are legit full of shit when it comes to people they don't like.

"Everyone hates Reigns."

Guy clearly gets a huge amount of support from women and children, which is basically over half of the audience. Only ever gets boos from men.

"Reigns isn't over."

Guy consistently gets the biggest reactions weekly.

"Listen to that Yes chant!"

It's not even the majority of the audience, and dies out almost as soon as it begins.

That's how people roll. They make shit up when it fits their agenda.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Crucial said:


> wens3


Owens drinking it in mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Pongo said:


> for real?


lol I was being generous.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

the_hound said:


>


This was a great powerbomb. About as perfect as it gets.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Asuka842 said:


> Now THAT'S the Kevin Owens that we should see every week. Vicious, opportunistic, and willing to destroy anyone who gets in his way. Now was that so hard Raw?


Well you can't book him like that every week or he basically becomes a face, by sheer coolness. But yes this is well in line of Owens when he goes on the attack. It's just he's not always in attack mode


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Mugging of Cena said:


> I just don't get why they floated those tweets out there. Tease for teasing sake.
> 
> I guess HHH will cost Rollins at the rumble...


Rollins has been hinting at the feud for a while on Twitter so I wasn't expecting anything tonight. Honestly HHH costing Rollins to win at the Rumble will be a good foundation to start this feud. Rollins is a favorite to win (despite we all know HHH is coming back) but if he's in the final four and HHH screws him over, it will matter. So as annoying as the wait has been I think the rumble is the best way to start this.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Bruh, if there's one thing I've realized, it's that internet fans are legit full of shit when it comes to people they don't like.
> 
> "Everyone hates Reigns."
> 
> ...


Yea I learned to stop listening to them a long time ago. It so funny how some people spin the truth to fit their narrative,. 

Im happy Vince is not listening and is pushing Roman no matter what.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Rollins has been hinting at the feud for a while on Twitter so I wasn't expecting anything tonight.


Ah see I don't have twitter so when I saw a thread on it today I figured this was the first time. Got really excited. :lol


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

s/o the legend Kurt Angle though. Well deserved.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW was decent. The Angle promo was the highlight of the night for me.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Caped Crusader said:


> There was no point to Brock's appearance tonight. Nothing really happened. He was just there to do a few moves. No new information about his Royal Rumble appearance or even a promo from Heyman. He didn't even really get to destroy anyone thoroughly. What a waste.
> 
> 
> Bruh, if there's one thing I've realized, it's that internet fans are legit full of shit when it comes to people they don't like.
> ...


Word. Especially on the "everybody hates Reigns" thing. Those people have obviously never been to a live event where a bunch of people are wearing Reigns merch, and cheering for him.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

The Caped Crusader said:


> There was no point to Brock's appearance tonight. Nothing really happened. He was just there to do a few moves. No new information about his Royal Rumble appearance or even a promo from Heyman. He didn't even really get to destroy anyone thoroughly. What a waste.
> 
> 
> Bruh, if there's one thing I've realized, it's that internet fans are legit full of shit when it comes to people they don't like.
> ...


Did you hear the crowd when he started the show? It's at least 70 percent boos. And this is LITTLE ROCK ARKANSAS. This isn't some smark WM or Northeast or European crowd. THIS IS LITTLE ROCK, ARKANSAS.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Well you can't book him like that every week or he basically becomes a face, by sheer coolness. But yes this is well in line of Owens when he goes on the attack. It's just he's not always in attack mode


Fair enough, but they could at least book him as more intimidating consistently and less like an incompetent doofus.


----------



## Wooothatsrare (Jan 1, 2015)

Roman's selling was spectacular throughout the whole match. When he took the chair shot from owens, he looked like he got hit by a truck


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The R4inM4ker said:


> Did you hear the crowd when he started the show? It's at least 70 percent boos. And this is LITTLE ROCK ARKANSAS. This isn't some smark WM or Northeast or European crowd. THIS IS LITTLE ROCK, ARKANSAS.


It's MLK Day, those ******** would've booed Mother Teresa.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

The R4inM4ker said:


> Did you hear the crowd when he started the show? It's at least 70 percent boos. And this is LITTLE ROCK ARKANSAS. This isn't some smark WM or Northeast or European crowd. THIS IS LITTLE ROCK, ARKANSAS.


Yeah. I did.

Here's a link. 

Skip ahead to 04:30.

The majority of the crowd is cheering when his music hits. If you think that's 70% boos, then you're deaf. It's more like 80% cheers. It's only men booing, and they get drowned out over the cheers because the cheers are louder. So, let's cut the bullshit. I've watched the past few weeks, and it's been no different each time.

It's men who boo him, and the women/children are always on his side. It's not been 70% booing him at anytime in the past several weeks, and I've watched the Raw since mid-December. And while I can't speak for Raws before then, the PPVs have always been split 50/50 (and this just means men booing so I'm probably being generous saying 50/50 when it's more 60/40 or 70/30 in his favor), and I'm assuming the Raw crowds were probably no different than what I've been hearing lately. It's pretty clear people internet fans be full of shit. I imagine it's selective hearing.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wooothatsrare said:


> Roman's selling was spectacular throughout the whole match. When he took the chair shot from owens, he looked like he got hit by a truck


You saw it too? Great sell it was! In 2017, I'm going to try to stop going with the smark crowd and just be objective about the WWE.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Yeah. I did.
> 
> Here's a link.
> 
> ...


Okay, one, link doesn't work. Two, I'm not deaf. I know what I heard. If you think that's 80 percent cheers, you have lost your fucking shit.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Yeah. I did.
> 
> Here's a link.
> 
> ...


Nah, He was Boo'd hardcore tonight. And most nights to be honest.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

The R4inM4ker said:


> Okay, one, link doesn't work. Two, I'm not deaf. I know what I heard. If you think that's 80 percent cheers, you have lost your fucking shit.


Click this then:

http://watchwrestlingup.info/watch-wwe-raw-1162017-live-16th-january-2017-full-show-free-11617/

Select Part One.

And yes, according to this, you're deaf bruh. And you clearly don't know what you heard.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

The Caped Crusader said:


> There was no point to Brock's appearance tonight. Nothing really happened. He was just there to do a few moves. No new information about his Royal Rumble appearance or even a promo from Heyman. He didn't even really get to destroy anyone thoroughly. What a waste.
> 
> 
> Bruh, if there's one thing I've realized, it's that internet fans are legit full of shit when it comes to people they don't like.
> ...


Mate he gets booed the large majority of the crowd every fucking week. Give it a rest.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Click this then:
> 
> http://watchwrestlingup.info/watch-wwe-raw-1162017-live-16th-january-2017-full-show-free-11617/
> 
> ...


LMAO. THAT'S 80 percent cheers? For the love of Christ will someone start a poll and we can vote on this. You're obviously fucking confused by the chicks in the crowd howling like they're in heat and it's overtaking everything else you're listening too.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I heard very few cheers when he did that spear at the end. And that's a spot that's almost designed to make the crowd pop. So if they didn't, well that's very telling.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The R4inM4ker said:


> Did you hear the crowd when he started the show? It's at least 70 percent boos. And this is LITTLE ROCK ARKANSAS. This isn't some smark WM or Northeast or European crowd. THIS IS LITTLE ROCK, ARKANSAS.


Pretty much. It's been like this for the last last three weeks. It was happening after he got suspended at least up until he won the US Title. Most of the time, most of the crowd boos him. There are some high pitched cheers, and occasionally he may even get most the crowd on his side (where on House Shows that may happen more often), but Reigns has been getting a ton of heat no matter what type of crowd he performs in front of on TV. It wasn't always like that in more casual-friendly towns either. 

In any event, doesn't matter. Most Reigns fans will point to him getting the biggest reaction as a whole as something that should be recognized as a positive and testament to Reigns himself. I can't say I agree (at least not completely), but at this point it's pointless to argue. But tonight (at least for the opening) he didn't even get that big of a reaction. So I don't know if he's dying down now or what.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

The R4inM4ker said:


> LMAO. THAT'S 80 percent cheers? For the love of Christ will someone start a poll and we can vote on this. You're obviously fucking confused by the chicks in the crowd howling like they're in heat and it's overtaking everything else you're listening too.


Oh, I'm sorry?

Did you take a poll of the audience? I called you on your bullshit. There wasn't 80% boos. It's literally men booing while women and children cheer for him. And the cheers are very evidently louder. Much louder. The boos begin, and they're basically drowned out almost immediately.

Women may be high pitched, but if it was 70% of the audience booing, no amount of high pitched screams are going to help. The boos are a clear minority here. It's like you listen for the men, then write off the other part of the audience because they apparently don't exist.

You all mothafuckas be delusional. That's all.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Pretty much. It's been like this for the last last three weeks. It was happening after he got suspended at least up until he won the US Title. Most of the time, most of the crowd boos him. There are some high pitched cheers, and occasionally he may even get most the crowd on his side (where on House Shows that may happen more often), but Reigns has been getting a ton of heat no matter what type of crowd he performs in front of on TV. It wasn't always like that in more casual-friendly towns either.
> 
> In any event, doesn't matter. Most Reigns fans will point to him getting the biggest reaction as a whole as something that should be recognized as a positive and testament to Reigns himself. I can't say I agree (at least not completely), but at this point it's pointless to argue. But tonight (at least for the opening) he didn't even get that big of a reaction. So I don't know if he's dying down now or what.


This fucking guy thought his reaction tonight was 80 PERCENT CHEERS. I mean, am I getting trolled? What the fuck is going on here?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The R4inM4ker said:


> This fucking guy thought his reaction tonight was 80 PERCENT CHEERS. I mean, am I getting trolled? What the fuck is going on here?


Don't know man. If that's what he heard, so be it. Not like it matters anyway. Regardless of whatever reaction he got/gets, Reigns will continue getting pushed, thus continue getting talked about, thus people justifying his push, etc. etc...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Reigns gets booed all the time though. Regardless if he gets cheered too. Partly due to his manufactured push over the past three years. Wwe push talent no one likes. And don't push talent the audience likes. In any respect, none of this is Reigns fault. But he is Vinces pet project.

As for the show. Decent show overall. Just most of the storylines are not that compelling. The first segment was good. And last segment was strong.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Fun fact:* This was the first RAW since the Draft without Steph or Foley appearing in any way.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821224377249169408


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ROMAN :ha


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Charlotte is straight carrying Bayley in this feud so far.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

The Caped Crusader said:


> That's how people roll. They make shit up when it fits their agenda.


Oh the irony...:ha


How does the phrase go again? The pot calling the kettle black, I believe.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Strategize said:


> Charlotte is straight carrying Bayley in this feud so far.


Hmm sounds familiar.:hmm: Hey is there any pictures of Charlotte "holding" Bayley in NXT?


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Hmm sounds familiar.:hmm: Hey is there any pictures of Charlotte "holding" Bayley in NXT?


Doubt it, but tonight pretty much confirmed to me that everything about Bayley's character is spot on *except* for her mic skills. The idea behind that segment was almost perfect, Charlotte did her job well, Bayley did not.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> *Fun fact:* This was the first RAW since the Draft without Steph or Foley appearing in any way.


We banned them from the state.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821224377249169408


Stay down bitch :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Looks like Jericho had a lot of fun at the main event match...

_Wow what an awesome match tonight on @WWE RAW! Tonight was one of the reasons why I still do this. Great performers putting on an amazing show with minimal planning and complete chemistry. It was an honor to KILL IT with these #GoodBrothers tonight!! The future of the #WWE is in GREAT SHAPE! @samizayn.wwe @WWErollins @RomanReignsofficial @Adamscherr99 #RAWistheBESTshowandeverybodyknowsit_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

First RAW I actually watched in a long time and it was better than I remembered. Will be back for more next week.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Doubt it, but tonight pretty much confirmed to me that *everything about Bayley's character is spot on* *except* for her mic skills. The idea behind that segment was almost perfect, Charlotte did her job well, Bayley did not.


Disagree, Bayley is supposed to be this pure white meat babyface but on main roster her character is that of a douche, other than that I have no idea what she is supposed to be.
Like when she comes off as cocky and arrogant for beating Charlotte 3 times, or when she wins by distraction With Sasha's help and have absolutely no problem with it.
And lets not forget her taking part in a 5 on 1 beat down before Survivor series.

Main roster botched her character but so long as Michael Cole remind us she is totally an underdog I guess its ok.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Disagree, Bayley is supposed to be this pure white meat babyface but on main roster her character is that of a douche, other than that I have no idea what she is supposed to be.
> Like when she comes off as cocky and arrogant for beating Charlotte 3 times, or when she wins by distraction With Sasha's help and have absolutely no problem with it.
> And lets not forget her taking part in a 5 on 1 beat down before Survivor series.
> 
> Main roster botched her character but so long as Michael Cole remind us she is totally an underdog I guess its ok.


I seriously question anybody that thinks Bayley comes of as douchey. I just don't get it.
Even when she's bragging about beating Charlotte it comes in a "Aw shucks I won :smile2:" Kinda way.

She's nailed the "not a bad bone in her body" presence more than anybody I can remember. 

The only real bad thing they've done booking wise is have her participate in that 5 on 1 beatdown, but that's basically non-cannon at this point.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I literally felt sick to my stomach watching the Snuka tribute. Props to the fans in the arena who booed it. My signature says it all.

- Vic


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Enjoyed Raw to be honest. 

Once again Strowman is showing massive improvements. Thought the crowd reacted surprisingly well for the Lesnar/Strowman stare down, we'll see how a very smark heavy crowd reacts to the inevitable at the Rumble. 

Thought his backstage promo was once again solid. His delivery is excellent for someone so green and I like how they aren't just giving him that super push where he dominates everyone. He's selling, he's getting knocked down by those who are higher than him on the ladder. He won via defeating Zayn who he's beat previously and he then got killed at the end of the show instead of being the one to took tall. 

They're booking him ridiculously well and this is why I feel he survives after he's pinned. Whilst he's booked dominant, he's not booked like a monster who can't be hurt


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Reigns gets booed all the time though. Regardless if he gets cheered too. Partly due to his manufactured push over the past three years. Wwe push talent no one likes. And don't push talent the audience likes. In any respect, none of this is Reigns fault. But he is Vinces pet project.
> 
> As for the show. Decent show overall. Just most of the storylines are not that compelling. The first segment was good. And last segment was strong.


It's true, the dislike comes second to the push.

Adult male fans will always dislike anyone who receives a strong push as a babyface. They hate being told who to like, so they rebel against anyone put in that position. It has very little to do with Reigns himself IMO. 

We can even say that all strong pushes are manufactured, with the possible exception of Brock Lesnar due to his MMA credibility. 

Kevin Owens standing tall on Raw while Strowman/Reigns/Rollins/Jericho all fall? That was manufactured too.

The hatred only really occurs when it's a lead babyface.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Not a bad show this week for RAW. Opening segment was fine and I was glad to see Brock Lesnar get to have some kind of action delivering some moves to some of the guys in his path. Enzo and Cas got some momentum after defeating Rusev and Mahal although I wonder if that concludes the feud. I didn't mind the Cruiserweight stuff this week as they are being built up.

The Tag Team Title match was interesting because I thought we really got new Champs but actual finish means there will be another rematch probably at the Royal Rumble. Figured Titus O'Neil was going to face Big E this week and lose. I have no opinion about the Charlotte/Bayley promo. They really are giving Bayley that underdog gimmick. Lastly, the main event match was decent. Enjoyed seeing the guys beat up on each other on the entrance ramp. Owens delivering the powerbomb to Reigns to end the show was a good visual.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*The Bayley thing was cute, starting to see why Foxy likes Cedric  and Xavier with facial hair :yum: *


----------



## J10 (Jan 15, 2006)

Shit show not helped by an even shitter crowd.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Strategize said:


> I seriously question anybody that thinks Bayley comes of as douchey. I just don't get it.
> Even when she's bragging about beating Charlotte it comes in a "Aw shucks I won :smile2:" Kinda way.
> 
> She's nailed the "not a bad bone in her body" presence more than anybody I can remember.
> ...


Fair enough, if you consider winning by cheating a good presentation of "not a bad bone in her".


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Fair enough, if you consider winning by cheating a good presentation of "not a bad bone in her".


I'm sorry but how exactly did she cheat to beat Nia? All she did was take advantage of a situation and got a big pop when she won.

I loved the scene before hand where Sasha and Bayley devised this great master plan to beat Nia all while going *mwhahahahahaahaha* in their most evil way possible.

Wait, what's that? We didn't see that scene? Well damn I guess my memory is fuzzy.


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

Brock destroying all the full-time ME/future ME guys that WWE is building up, how are you going to create stars like this? He made all of them look like idiots. I don't complain much, but such things are just unacceptable.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Strategize said:


> I'm sorry but how exactly did she cheat to beat Nia? All she did was take advantage of a situation and got a big pop when she won.
> 
> I loved the scene before hand where Sasha and Bayley devised this great master plan to beat Nia all while going *mwhahahahahaahaha* in their most evil way possible.
> 
> Wait, what's that? We didn't see that scene? Well damn I guess my memory is fuzzy.


Taking advantage of a distraction is cheating 101. 
And she celebrated her win by cheating all smiling, the least she could do after it was act a little upset about it to hint an upcoming feud with Sasha but i guess thats asking for too much of WWE.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Taking advantage of a distraction is cheating 101.
> And she celebrated her win by cheating all smiling, the least she could do after it was act a little upset about it to hint an upcoming feud with Sasha but i guess thats asking for too much of WWE.


Welp I guess mankind should of been mad at Stone Cold for handing him the title back in the AE then right? Whew, what a dastardly heel that mankind is, poor Rock.

Ya'll people nitpick the smallest fucking things I swear. 
Did Sasha get a big babyface pop when she came out? Yes
Did Bayley get a big babyface pop for pinning Nia? Yes

Ding Ding Ding, we have a winner. Mission Success.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Welp I guess mankind should of been mad at Stone Cold for handing him the title back in the AE then right? Whew, what a dastardly heel that mankind is, poor Rock.
> 
> Ya'll people nitpick the smallest fucking things I swear.
> Did Sasha get a big babyface pop when she came out? Yes
> ...


Who cares if she got a pop when she won? she still won by cheating.
Now my memory of mankind might be foggy but:
1. Mankind was never presented as pure saintly babyface
2. Rock did way more heel shenanigans during the match. Did Nia even do anything heelish during the match?
3. Mankind pinned Rock while barely conscious, i dont think he even knew Stone cold did what he did, far from taking advantage. 

No one is arguing Bayley is not a face here, but she's not booked as the pure babyface she was in NXT.
Now if you think this incarnation of Bayley is a good presentation or a good evolution of the Bayley character, good for you. Just dont use stuff like "not a bad bone in her" to describe her because thats not how she is booked, sorry.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821162508480344066
:bosque


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's time for a change in direction for RAW. Prepare your bodies. It's time for Monday Night Braun. :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Real good reaction for when Lesnar's music hit tbh, crowd certainly woke up when he hit the ring.

He was like 'Fuck your Superman punch' lol. He should have got on the mic and just said "That was for you, Bill" though imo, but it was a good segment.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yea if anyone thinks Roman doesnt get the majority of cheers tonight you either didn't watch or you are deaf. Thats it. He defiantly had 80% cheers last night. So stop spinning truth to fit your narrative. 

And I said it before and ill say it again. Reigns is the next FOTC weather people like it or not and the sooner you learn to accept it the sooner it will be for your mental health.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

karan316 said:


> Brock destroying all the full-time ME/future ME guys that WWE is building up, how are you going to create stars like this? He made all of them look like idiots. I don't complain much, but such things are just unacceptable.


Dont watch rr then. Him and oldberg will eliminate everybody, they all will look like chumps.

My predictions

One single handedly eliminates new day, the other does the new wyatts


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Looks like Jericho had a lot of fun at the main event match...
> 
> _Wow what an awesome match tonight on @WWE RAW! Tonight was one of the reasons why I still do this. Great performers putting on an amazing show with minimal planning and complete chemistry. It was an honor to KILL IT with these #GoodBrothers tonight!! The future of the #WWE is in GREAT SHAPE! @samizayn.wwe @WWErollins @RomanReignsofficial @Adamscherr99 #RAWistheBESTshowandeverybodyknowsit_


In before "oh WWE paid him to say that and he didn't really mean it" even tho he does really mean it.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

amhlilhaus said:


> Dont watch rr then. _Him and oldberg will eliminate everybody, they all will look like chumps._
> 
> My predictions
> 
> One single handedly eliminates new day, the other does the new wyatts


And the crowd will pop huge for it.
And there's the answer why angry internet post-2000 marks are irrelevant.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> And the crowd will pop huge for it.
> And there's the answer why angry internet post-2000 marks are irrelevant.


Because they're the only one who will be here when both Goldberg and Lesnar are gone?


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

The opening segment was fun. Roman is still a bad promo though. Not like Seth or Kevin are much better but plausible future face of the company should be a little better on the mic. Loved his Superman punch to Lesnar, it looked nice and can't get enough Lesnar vs Roman. The main event was cool too. Roman's spear to Braun at the of the show was intense.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> *Fun fact:* This was the first RAW since the Draft without Steph or Foley appearing in any way.


Hopefully that trend continues.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I have only one thing to say about this episode; that 'you suck' chant after the announcement was chilling. Hate that they don't gave him a final match at WM. What a stupid idea.


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

amhlilhaus said:


> Dont watch rr then. Him and oldberg will eliminate everybody, they all will look like chumps.
> 
> My predictions
> 
> One single handedly eliminates new day, the other does the new wyatts


I don't mind them getting a strong booking, but I would rather see Goldberg and Brock come out and destroy a couple of jobbers rather than being booked strong against full time stars.

*So Goldberg, realize this. I only care about two things in this world: my freaks and my peaks and I'll beat your ass down at Fall Brawl and I'm about to put you in the Steiner recliner and I'm gonna whisper in your ear, 'Size does matter, bitch!'"*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So what do you think will happen first? Emmalina premieres or her latest video gets 0 likes?


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

clinic79 said:


> The opening segment was fun. Roman is still a bad promo though. Not like Seth or Kevin are much better but plausible future face of the company should be a little better on the mic. Loved his Superman punch to Lesnar, it looked nice and can't get enough Lesnar vs Roman. The main event was cool too. Roman's spear to Braun at the of the show was intense.


I don't think Roman is great on the mic, nor I think he should be, his mic skills are irrelevant to what his character should be.

That being said, his initial promo last night was pretty solid, so I find your post very odd.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

ste1592 said:


> Because they're the only one who will be here when both Goldberg and Lesnar are gone?


Being thrown out by Goldberg or Lesnar doesn't make you a chump. A year of dreadful TV booking does.

That silly theory, that beating someone like Goldberg will make you a star overnight is just stupid. If you're being booked like Owens or Rollins for a year, and you suddenly beat Goldberg, crowd will shit on you.
If you want to Build a star, you start booking someone for a long Time so he gets over, until he gets over, then you put him with a star like Goldberg.
You take a pathetic pet project like Reigns, and have him beat Goldberg, and you destroy both guys.

It's not fucking hard to understand.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Brock with the pop of the night :mark: Great opening segment!

:Brock


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Looks like Jericho had a lot of fun at the main event match...
> 
> _Wow what an awesome match tonight on @WWE RAW! Tonight was one of the reasons why I still do this. Great performers putting on an amazing show *with minimal planning* and complete chemistry. It was an honor to KILL IT with these #GoodBrothers tonight!! The future of the #WWE is in GREAT SHAPE! @samizayn.wwe @WWErollins @RomanReignsofficial @Adamscherr99 #RAWistheBESTshowandeverybodyknowsit_


"...with minimal planning." This alone is very telling and speaks volumes about the lack of quality of most tv matches. It's been said many times before that things change right up until the last minute, which gives these guys zero time to prepare, especially with these multi-man tag matches. It's why they end up being basically 1-on-1's only with more guys, when they could and _should_ be so much more. Not to mention debacles like the women's match and Cena/Corbin on last week's SD. 

Another example of why WWE is it's own worst enemy. Though casual fans probably don't give a shit, people who have been watching as long as some of us have can certainly tell the difference between a well laid-out match and one that was thrown together at the last minute. It's particularly obvious when it involves a roster of so much newer talent. Maybe that's what they're trying to cover up with goddamn shaky cameras.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brock said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821162508480344066
> :bosque


:beckylol:bryanlol:reneelel:maury:hahillip2:tysonlol:heston:kobelol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

A-C-P said:


> :beckylol:bryanlol:reneelel:maury:hahillip2:tysonlol:heston:kobelol


Between that and Roman fans calling others delusional, I think Vince really is the perfect representation of a Roman fan - out of touch with reality. Even though this particular thing is small, couplecthat with everything's else WWE/Vince has done and it's hilarious.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

karan316 said:


> Brock destroying all the full-time ME/future ME guys that WWE is building up, how are you going to create stars like this? He made all of them look like idiots. I don't complain much, but such things are just unacceptable.


WWE isn't worried about it.... Why are you?


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm sure this has been mentioned, but wasn't HHH supposed to return last night?? Because I thought Rollins teased an altercation between them in a "tweet".


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

https://streamable.com/4fo4m

the video version :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, that is just sad.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:loll people are acting so surprised. Vince has done this shit for years. Nothing to see here.


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

Bret Hart said:


> WWE isn't worried about it.... Why are you?


Because I am a stupid fan who is tired of seeing the current crop of wrestlers being mismanaged. :frown2: Ultimately people will say that these guys aren't good enough as compared to stars of previous eras.


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

Are we ever going to get to see Reigns and Rollins do the Shield powerbomb to Strowman through the table?


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

No authority figure on RAW was a refreshing change, and it was actually a decent episode.

Not perfect, but a huge step up from the last 3-4 months.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Bret Hart said:


> WWE isn't worried about it.... Why are you?


Because the guys making these decisions are going to all be dead within the next 15 years while I'm just going on 30 right now & will be stuck with veterans with neutered star power for the next few decades.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Iapetus said:


> Because the guys making these decisions are going to all be dead within the next 15 years while I'm just going on 30 right now & will be stuck with veterans with neutered star power for the next few decades.


We can relive the glory days for a small sum of $9.99.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

enjoyed the opening and the ending but the middle was as crap as ever

finally Brock does something other than just stand in the ring smiling and it was funny to watch Reigns badly botch all of his opening promo...he is truly terrible


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

What was that; the millionth crappy Rollins Pedigree on Jericho?

Strowman looks like such a geek in recent weeks. It's hilarious that the commentators still drop the "how can you stop Strowman" line every week when we see Braun get his ass kicked every week lately.

How the hell is Neville the most entertaining part of Raw by a HUGE margin?


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm not one to get negative quickly, but this Raw was pure crap. Even as a Lesnar fan, he did nothing for me, because every time Lesnar appears on Raw he just enters the ring and attacks some random guys, or he is standing next to Heyman with him doing mic work. 

Also, the Cruiserweight stuff (and their storylines) are really boring in my opinion. Most guys over there don't have any personality or charisma and they are just there for the 3 hour filler. 

New Day/Titus stuff is also just bad stuff, enough said. 

Only things I liked about Raw was the Charlotte/Bayley segment and Jericho wearing the US title. As usual Smackdown was way better than Raw, but currently it is *MILES *better.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

GeneHackman said:


> Are we ever going to get to see Reigns and Rollins do the Shield powerbomb to Strowman through the table?


At the rumble with Ambrose? :toomanykobes


----------

